# Rogue's Gallery - Valley of the Dead DnD 3.5



## Myth and Legend (Aug 23, 2009)

This is the RG thread for my campaign Valley of the Dead. I will post the players/PCs/XP in this first post once i've OK them.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 23, 2009)

*Dakyras (Waylander)*

_Neutral (Good) Human Male, Rogue 5 / Fighter 1 / Sword Sage 2_
*XP:* 28,000

*Languages*: Common, Elven, Halfling

[sblock=Appearance]
Dakyras is a medium build man with shoulder length brown hair and cold gray eyes that have seen too much. He has handsome yet hard features (Clint Eastwood comes to mind), with no real distingishing facial or bodily traits. He wears his two short swords hiden within his dark cloak, and other plain dark clothing to cover him. He does not stand out, nor does he wish to, in a crowd.
[/sblock]


Strength 12 (+1) (Base 12)
Dexterity 20 (+5) (base 16, +2 item, +2 levels)
Constitution 14 (+2) (Base 14)
Intelligence 14 (+2) (Base 14)
Wisdom 14 (+2) (Base 14)
Charisma 12 (+1) (Base 12)

Size: Medium
Age: 28
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 170 lb
Eyes: Cold Gray
Hair: Brown
Skin: Tanned


[sblock=Combat] 
*Hit Points*: 72

*Initiative modifier:* +6 = +5 [dexterity], +1 [Quick to Act +1]

*Speed*: 30 feet

*Armor Class*: 22 = 10 + 5 [Chain Shirt +1] +2 [AC Bonus] + 5 [dexterity]
Touch AC: 17
Flat-footed: 22

*Fortitude*: +5/* = 3 [base], + 2 [constitution] 
*Reflex*: +12 = 7 [base], + 5 [dexterity]
*Will*: +6/* = 4 [base], + 2 [wisdom]
* _+12 when using Mind over Body_
* _+12 when using Moment of Perfect Mind_

*TWF Short Swords*: +10 (1d6+7, 19-20/x2)
*Against Undead*:+12 (3d6+11, 19-20/x2)

*MW Light Crossbow*: +11 ( 1d8 , 19-20/x2, 80 ft)

*Daggers*: +11 ( 1d4+6, 19-20/x2, 10 ft)

*Cumulative Modifiers:*
Flanking: +4 (+3d6)
Assassin's Stance: +0 (+2d6)

*Other*
Attack (handheld): +6 = 5 [base] + 1 [strength] 
Attack (missile): +10 = 5 [base] + 5 [dexterity] 
Grapple check: +6 = 5 [base] + 1 [strength] 
[/sblock] 


[sblock=Feats]
_Stealthy (Bonus +2/+2 feat)_
Combat Reflexes
Weapon Finesse
Vexing Flanker
Shadow Blade
Two Weapon Fighting Style

*Shadow Blade (Feat) *While you are in a Shadow Hand stance and attack with one of the discipline’s preferred weapons, you can add your Dexterity modifier as a bonus on melee damage for attacks made with the weapon.[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Move Silently +17 = +10 [ranks] +5 [stat] +2 [stealthy]
Hide +17 = +10 [ranks] +5 [stat] +2 [stealthy]
Concentration +12 = +10 [ranks] +2 [Con] 
Spot +11 = +9 [ranks] +2 [stat] 
Listen +11 = +9 [ranks] +2 [stat] 
Climb +12 = +9 [ranks] +1 [stat] +2 [Climbing tools]
Disable Device +13 = +9 [ranks] +2 [stat] +2 [MW thieves' tools] 
Open Lock +16 = +9 [ranks] +5 [stat] +2 [MW thieves' tools] 
Gather Information +10 = +9 [ranks] +1 [stat] 
Use Magical Device +10 = +9 [ranks] +1 [stat] 
Balance +14 = +9 [ranks] +5 [stat] 
Swim +10 = +9 [ranks] +1 [stat] 

*Undeveloped Skills*
Appraise +2 = 1 [Int] 
Bluff +1 = 1 [Cha]
Craft +2 = 2 [Int] 
Decipher Script +2 = 2 [Int] 
Disguise +1 = 1 [Cha]
Escape Artist +5 = 5 [Dex] 
Forgery +2 = 2 [Int] 
Heal +2 = 2 [Wis]
Intimidate +1 = 1 [Cha]
Jump +1 = 1 [Str] 
Knowledge (Arcana) +2 = 2 [Int] 
Knowledge (Architecture) +2 = 2 [Int]
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +2 = 2 [Int] 
Knowledge (History) +2 = 2 [Int]
Knowledge (The Planes) +2 = 2 [Int] 
Knowledge (Religion) +2 = +2 [Int] 
Knowledge (Local) +2 = 2 [Int] 
Ride +5 = 5 [Dex] 
Search +2 = +2 [Int]
Sense Motive +2 = 2 [Wis]
Spellcraft +2 = 2 [Int]
Survival +2 = 2 [Wis]
Use Rope +5 = 5 [Dex] 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Abilities, Maneuvers & Stances]
*Rogue*
Sneak attack +3d6
Trap finding
Evasion
Uncanny dodge 
_Exchanged: Trap sense+1 for effective sneak attack vs. undead_

*Sword Sage*
Quick to Act +1
Discipline Focus (Weapon Focus)
AC Bonus

*Stances*
*Island of Blades - *_All adjacent foes to me and allies are flanked._
*Assassin's Stance -*_ Gain +2d6 to sneak attack damage._

*Manuevers *
**Shadow Jaunt* - _Teleport 50' through shadows as standard action._
**Shadow Garrote* - _Ranged touch attack deals 5d6 damage_
**Moment of Perfect Mind* - _Use Concentration check instead of Will save_
**Mind over Body* - _Use Concentration check instead of Fortitude save_
*Cloak of Deception* - _Turn invisible until end of turn_
*Action Before* Thought - _Use Concentration check instead of Reflex save_
*Fan of the Flames* - _Ranged touch attack deals 6d6 fire damage_
_* Readied maneuvers_

*Island of blades (stance)* If both you and an ally are adjacent to the same creature, the two of you gain the benefit for flanking that opponent. You gain this benefit against multiple opponents at the same time, as can you allies. If both you and an ally are adjacent to the same two creatures, the two of you gain the benefit for flanking both creatures.
*Assassin’s stance (stance)* While you are in this stance, you gain the sneak attack ability, if you do not already have it, which deals an extra 2d6 points of damage. If you already have the sneak attack class feature, your existing sneak attack ability deals an extra 2d6 points of damage._ – Immediate action_
*moment of perfect mind (Counter) *You can use this maneuver any time you would be required to make a Will save. Roll a Concentration check instead of the Will save and use the result of that check to determine the save’s success. You must use this maneuver before you roll the Will save. A result of a natural 1 on your Concentration check is not an automatic failure._ – Immediate action_
*Action before thought (Counter) *You can use this maneuver any time you would be required to make a Reflex save. Roll a Concentration check instead of the Reflex save and use the result of that check to determine the save’s success. You must use this maneuver before you roll the Reflex save. A result of a natural 1 on your Concentration check is not an automatic failure._ – Immediate action_
*Mind over body (counter) *You can use this maneuver any time you would be required to make a Fortitude save. Roll a Concentration check instead of the Fortitude save and use the result of that check to determine the save’s success. You must use this maneuver before you roll the Fortitude save. A result of a natural 1 on your Concentration check is not an automatic failure._ – Immediate action_
*Cloak of deception (Boost)* When you initiate this maneuver, you turn invisible as the greater invisibility spell. You remain invisible until the end of your current turn. _– Swift action_
*Shadow garotte (Strike)* As part of this maneuver, you create a strand of shadow that you hurl at an opponent. The strand wraps around the target’s throat and chokes it. As part of this maneuver, you ake a ranged touch attack against a creature within range (60 ft.) If your attack is successful, your opponent takes 5d6 points of damage. In addition, it must make a successful Fortitude save (DC 13 + your Wis modifier) or become flat-footed until the start of your next turn. This strike has no effect against non-living creatures, such as constructs or undead._ – Standard action_
*Shadow Jaunt (Teleportation)* As part of this maneuver, you disappear in a cloud of darkness and teleport up to 50 feet away. You must have line of sight and line of effect to your destination. If you attempt to use this maneuver to move into an occupied space, you do not move, and the maneuver is expended but has no effect._ – Standard action_
Fan the flames (strike) When you initiate this maneuver, you launch a fist-sized ball of white-hot fire at a single opponent. If yo make a successful ranged youch attack, your target takes 6d6 points of fire damage._ – Standard action. Range: 30 ft._ 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
2x Bane Short swords +1: 16,000 gp
MW Heavy Crossbow (20 bolts): 352 gp
5x Daggers: 5 gp
Mithral Chain Shirt +1: 1,100 gp
Gloves of Dexterity +2: 4,000 gp
Handy Haversack: 2,000 gp
Ring of Sustenance: 2,500 gp
Healing Belt: 750 gp

Bedroll, blanket (winter), 
Crowbar, Hammer, Flint & Steel,
Small steel mirror, Oil (2 flasks),
Rope (50 ft. hemp), Soap (1 lb.), 
Torches (10), Climber's kit,
MW Thieves' tools 205 gp, 2 sp

*Wealth*
In haversack: 9pp, 15gp, 17sp

*Carry Capacity*
Light load: 43 lb.
Medium load: 44-86 lb.
Heavy load: 87-130 lb.
Lift over head: - 130 lb.
Lift off ground: - 260 lb.
Push or drag: - 650 lb.

*Carrying: 5 lb (see Handy haversack).*
[/sblock]

[sblock=Additional Sources Used]
1. Player's Handbook II
2. Tome of Battle - Book of Nine Swords
3. Magic Item Compendium (Healing belt)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
The falcon swooped over the mountain peaks of Halrathen. The drizzle just barely impeding her flight through the bleak late afternoon. It would soon reach the only clearing at the bottom of this hostile land – the village of Forchmore. The village was barely populated. It’s only purpose to serve as the last way station for those crossing to Kilron Athorah, a two week journey through the dangerous mountain path. The falcon landed on her usual perch of a barely functioning store, screeching once to announce her arrival. Yameen, a grossly overweight and bored storekeeper of over forty winters, wheezed to the outside porch of his store, excusing himself from the only customer he has seen for days. Even in the fading light he could see the expensive ring around the falcon’s left leg. _The ring is probably worth more than I will make in this lifetime. Probably more than what my children would earn too. _He knew better than to try and take the ring, or anything else that belonged to the _Grey_ _man. _He quickly fed the bird some short strips of chicken. As the falcon tore into the meat, he reached into his apron’s pocket and produced a small sealed leather tube and tied it carefully to the other leg. _My fee will come later he consoled himself. _The bird finished its meal quickly and flew off without a backward glance nor any recognition of gratitude.
The bird flew effortlessly back across the mountain clearing the peaks for a second time, ascending ever higher. Within half an hour, as the last rays of light were fading, its sharp eyes sighted the bustling city of Kilron Athorah and the small islands within its large lagoon. It sped towards one of those islands, the isle of Dorona. This was a privately owned island, bought off in gems by a rich nobleman a few years past. Landing in a private garden within the island’s palace the bird rested upon a short pedestal, shaking her wings from the rain. Within moments an elderly man came to her and took her to her cage within the mansion. Removing the small tube, the elderly man waded through several corridors until he reached a large ornate door. Looking down both sides of the corridor, the old man knocked twice in rapid procession, than four times at slower rate, and than once more before entering. The room inside was lavishly decorated with thick exotic rugs, heavy wooden furniture and well lit by several golden braziers. A middle aged man dressed in a dark blue satin robe fastened by a silver belt was sitting behind his desk scribbling on a scroll. Without looking up from his work, he tapped on a silver bowl with his quill. The elderly servant placed the tube inside the bowl, bowed and left the room as swiftly and silently as he had come. After the servant left the room, the Grey one stopped what he was preoccupied with and opened the tube. Inside were twenty small diamonds and a short one line note reading – “_Baron Thymor of Ermos – Waylander_”. 
“Waylander”, mused the Grey man, whom some think is nothing but a loose demon, a blood drinker, a vicious killer. Not many knew the secret of Dakyras or Waylander as he was known for the call of the assassin. The Grey man was in fact the only man alive who knew the tale. Here was an unusual man for this profession. He was not driven by greed, violence, or power like the other assassins in the Grey man’s employ. The man was soulless – not evil but lacking a soul. After the brutal slaying of his wife and two children his only ambition was to find the bandits responsible, and eliminate them one by one. For four years Waylander scoured the continent finding seven of the eleven men and ruthlessly slaying them. Some of them were no different than the scoundrels they were when they did the foul deed. Some of them settled down and started families of their own. It did not matter to Waylander, his revenge was settled in blood and only in blood. The man would take on other cases to fund his _search and kill_ mission. Most of the assassins the Grey man knew were cowards, afraid that justice would soon befall them in turn. They would refuse dangerous or complicated tasks for fear of the noose. Or too stupid to be afraid, believing in their mastery in the art of death as a source for their immortality. Not so Dakyras. He had no fear of death, for he died a long time ago. And on the day of his death Waylander was born. _You are so good at what you do Waylander that sometimes I wonder if Dakyras was ever real or just skin waiting to be shed. But what will you be when all your targets have been sent to the netherworld? Will you still remain the killer you were meant to be or fade into the dark horrors of history? Well, until then you shall make me rich for your reputation brings more cash than three of your colleagues._ Dipping his quill once more he quickly scribbled the name of the next victim. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Level Advancement ]
Bonus feat: _Stealthy_
1: Rogue. Feats: Combat Reflexes, Weapon Finesse. SR: 11. Abilities: Sneak attack +1d6, Trap finding
2: Fighter. Feats: Two Weapon Fighting Style. SR: 5
3: Rogue. Feats: Vexing Flanker. SR: 11. Abilities: Evasion
4: Rogue. Feats: . SR: 11. Abilities: Sneak attack +2d6
5: Rogue. Feats: . SR: 11. Abilities: Uncanny dodge
6: Sword Sage. Feats: Shadow Blade. SR: 9
7: Rogue. Feats: . SR: 11. Abilities: Sneak attack +3d6
8: Sword Sage. Feats: . SR: 9

_SR* Skills Ranks_
[/sblock]



_Exchanged: Trap sense+1 for effective sneak attack vs. undead_


----------



## cheshire_grin (Aug 23, 2009)

*Peth Hethas, Archivist/Sage*

Peth Hethas

*Lawful Neutral* Male Whisper Gnome Archivist 8

Patron Deity: none

EXP: 28000
*Strength* 8 (-1) (Base 10, -2 racial)
*Dexterity* 12 (+1) (Base 10, +2 racial)
*Constitution* 14 (+2) (Base 12, +2 racial)
*Intelligence* 22 (+6) (Base 18, +2 level, +2 item)
*Wisdom* 16 (+3) (Base 16)
*Charisma* 8 (-1) (Base 10, -2 racial)


*Size:* Small
*Age:* 62
*Height:* 3' 4"
*Weight:* 44 lb
*Eyes:* Blue-Gray
*Hair:* Gray
*Skin:* Tanned

[sblock=Appearance]
Peth is short even for a gnome; his appearance is thoroughly nondescript, to the point where many of his associates fail to recognize him as often as not. He generally wears his shoulder-length hair pulled back in a tight braid, wound and tied with gray silk nearly the color of his hair. When out and about in a safe haven, he tends towards functional, unadorned clothing of the type favored by explorers; when in his role as sometime Sage, however, he dons fancier clothing fashioned after the robes of an ancient scholarly sect. Outside of havens, his blueshine chain shirt glimmers just at the edge of vision as he slips from shadow to shadow almost unconsciously.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]
Knowledge is Peth's oldest and deepest love, and it is highly unlikely anything will ever dislodge it. He is happiest prowling through ancient detritus, either physically in some ruined section of the City, or metaphorically while translating some newly discovered text. However, unusually among seekers after ancient knowledge, he feels little possessiveness for his hard-won information, provided fair exchange is given. He revels in the role of Sage, in the dispensing of valued information, not least because it leads to respect and associations that might otherwise be denied a whisper gnome. Nonetheless, Peth has few friends, none terribly close, but his love affairs tend to be highly emotionally charged, if brief, relationships.

Peth cannot stand being lied to, and will only lie himself in dire circumstances; dishonesty and disorganization are anathema to him. He will often refuse to deal further with someone who has told him even a relatively minor lie, and this reputation for fair dealing is as well known as the breadth of his knowledge among treasure-seekers and their contacts.
[/sblock]

*Total Hit Points:* 64


*Speed:* 20 feet = 30 [base] - 10 [encumbrance]

*Armor Class:* 19 = 10 + 5 [armor] + 2 [shield] + 1 [Dex] + 1 [size]

*Touch AC:* 12
*Flat-footed:* 18

*Special:* Dark Knowledge 5/day (Tactics, Puissance, Foe); Lore Mastery (Arcana, Dungeoneering); Still Mind


*Caster Level:* 8
*Spell DC:* 10 + Spell Level + 6 (Int)

*Initiative modifier:* + 1
*Fortitude save:* + 9 = 6 [base] + 2 [constitution] + 1 [resistance: cloak]
*Reflex save:* + 6 = 2 [base] + 3 [wisdom (feat)] + 1 [resistance: cloak]
*Will save:* + 10 = 6 [base] + 3 [wisdom] + 1 [resistance: cloak]
*Attack (handheld):* +4 = 4 [base] - 1 [strength] + 1 [size]
*Attack (missile):* +6 = 4 [base] + 1 [dexterity] + 1 [size]
*Grapple check:* -1 = 4 [base] - 1 [strength] - 4 [size]


Light load: 19.5 lb.
Medium load: 20-39.75 lb.
Heavy load: 40-60 lb.
Lift over head: 60 lb.
Lift off ground: 120 lb.
Push or drag: 300 lb.


*Languages:* Terran, Common, Gnome, Dwarven, Elven, Goblin, Orc


[sblock=Feats]
Scribe Scroll
Insightful Reflexes (Complete Adventurer)
Trivial Knowledge (Races of Stone)
Draconic Archivist (Heroes of Horror)
Stealthy (free)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]

*Appraise + 11 *= 5 [base] + 6 [Int]
*Balance  - 2 *= 1 [Dec] - 3 [acp]
*Bluff  - 1 *= -1 [Cha]
*Climb - 4 *= -1 [Str] - 3 [acp]
*Concentration  + 8 *= 6 [base] + 2 [Con]
*Craft  + 6 *= 6 [Int]
*Decipher Script + 10* =  2 [base] + 6 [Int] + 2 [Lore Mastery]
*Diplomacy  + 1 *= 2 [base] - 1 [Cha]
*Escape Artist  - 2 *= 1 [Dex] - 3 [acp]
*Forgery  + 6 *= 6 [Int]
*Gather Information  + 11 *= 10 [base] - 1 [Cha] + 2 [synergy: Knowledge Local]
*Heal  + 3 *= 3 [Wis]
*Hide  + 13 *= 1 [Dex] + 4 [size] + 4 [racial] + 5 [armor] + 2 [feat] - 3 [acp]
*Intimidate  - 1* = -1 [Cha]
*Jump  - 4* = -1 [Str] - 3 [acp]
*Knowledge (Arcana)  + 18* = 10 [base] + 6 [Int] + 2 [Lore Mastery]
*Knowledge (Architecture)  + 8* =  2 [base] + 6 [Int]
*Knowledge (Dungeoneering)  + 18* =  10 [base] + 6 [Int] + 2 [Lore Mastery]
*Knowledge (History)  + 8* =  2 [base] + 6 [Int]
*Knowledge (Local)  + 8* =  2 [base] + 6 [Int]
*Knowledge (Religion)  + 16* =  10 [base] + 6 [Int]
*Knowledge (The Planes)  + 16* =  10 [base] + 6 [Int]
*Listen  + 5* =  3 [Wis] + 2 [racial]
*Move Silently  + 4* = 1 [Dex] + 4 [racial] + 2 [feat] - 3 [acp]
*Profession: Sage  +5*= 2 [base] + 3 [Wis]
*Ride  + 1 *= 1 [Dex]
*Search  + 8 *= 2 [base] + 6 [Int]
*Sense Motive   + 3 *= 3 [Wis]
*Spellcraft + 19* =  11 [base] + 6 [Int] + 2 [synergy: Knowledge Arcana]
*Spot  + 5 *= 3 [Wis] + 2 [racial]
*Survival   + 3/5/5 *= 3 [Wis] /+ 2 [synergy: Knowledge The Planes] /+2 [synergy: Knowledge Dungeoneering]
*Swim - 7 *= -1 [Str] - 6 [acp * 2]
*Use Rope  + 1 *= 1 [Dex]

Skill Tricks:
*Collector of Stories*:  Undead, Magical Beasts, Outsiders/Elementals
[/sblock]


[sblock=Spells]
*Known Spells:*

*0 level:* Amanuensis (SC), Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Guidance, Inflict Minor Wounds, Light, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Resistance, Virtue

*1 level:* (9, 2 bought, 11 total) Protection From Evil, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds, Comprehend Languages, Scholar's Touch (Races of Destiny), Inflict Light Wounds, Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Guiding Light (SC), Inhibit (SC)

*2 level:* (4, 10 bought, 14 total) Resist Energy, Cure Moderate Wounds, Lesser Restoration, Darkness, Sound Burst, Inflict Moderate Wounds, Bull's Strength, Iron Silence (CAdv), Make Whole, Balor Nimbus (SC), Close Wounds (SC), Master Air (SC), Curse of Ill Fortune (SC), Ghost Touch Armor (SC)

*3 level:* (4, 10 bought, 14 total) Dispel Magic, Glyph of Warding, Magic Circle Against Evil, Remove Curse, Mass Resist Energy, Cure Serious Wounds, Mass Lesser Vigor, Locate Object, Speak With Dead, Magic Vestment, Fell The Greatest Foe (SC), Swift Fly (SC), Mass Align Weapon (SC), Light of Venya (SC)

*4 level:* (4, 6 bought, 10 total) Freedom of Movement, Cure Critical Wounds, Inflict Critical Wounds, Neutralize Poison, Restoration, Divine Power, Greater Magic Weapon, Arc of Lightning (SC), Assay Spell Resistance (SC), Sheltered Vitality (SC)

Spells/Day
0 level:  *4*
1 level:  *6* = 5 + 1 [Wis]
2 level:  *5* =  4 + 1 [Wis]
3 level:  *5* =  4 + 1 [Wis]
4 level: *3* = 3

Prepared spells: 

*0 level:* Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Mending, Read Magic
*1 level:* Sanctuary, Shield of Faith, Comprehend Languages, Scholar's Touch, Magic Weapon, Protection From Evil
*2 level:* Cure Moderate Wounds, Iron Silence, Balor Nimbus, Close Wounds, Master Air
*3 level:* Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Cure Serious Wounds, Magic Vestment, Mass Lesser Vigor
*4 level:* Cure Critical Wounds, Divine Power, Arc of Lightning

[/sblock]


[sblock=Level Advancement]
1: Archivist - Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +4, Knowledge (Religion) +4, Knowledge (Planes) +4, Concentration +4, Spellcraft +4, Gather Information +4, Decipher Script +2, Search +2

Feat: Scribe Scroll, Insightful Reflexes (CAdv)
Special: Dark Knowledge (tactics) 3/day

2: Archivist - Knowledge (arcana) +5, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Knowledge (Religion) +5, Knowledge (Planes) +5, Concentration +5, Spellcraft +5, Gather Information +5, Diplomacy +1

Special: Lore Mastery (Knowledge (Arcana))

3: Archivist - Knowledge (arcana) +6, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +6, Knowledge (Religion) +6, Knowledge (Planes) +6, Spellcraft +6, Gather Information +6, Skill Trick: Collector of Stories (Undead)

Feat: Trivial Knowledge (Races of Stone)
Special: Dark Knowledge 4/day

4: Archivist - Knowledge (arcana) +7, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +7, Knowledge (Religion) +7, Knowledge (Planes) +7, Concentration +6, Spellcraft +7, Gather Information +7, Diplomacy +2

Special: Still Mind

Attribute Increase: Int

5: Archivist - Knowledge (arcana) +8, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +8, Knowledge (Religion) +8, Knowledge (Planes) +8, Spellcraft +8, Gather Information +8, Skill Trick: Collector of Stories (Magical Beasts)

Special: Dark Knowledge (puissance)

6: Archivist - Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +9, Knowledge (Religion) +9, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Spellcraft +9, Gather Information +9, Knowledge (Local) +1, Profession (Sage) +0.5

Feat: Draconic Archivist (Heroes of Horror)
Special: Dark Knowledge 5/day

7: Archivist - Knowledge (arcana) +10, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +10, Knowledge (Religion) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +10, Spellcraft +10, Gather Information +10, Profession (Sage) +1, Knowledge (History) +1

Special: Lore Mastery (Knowledge (Dungeoneering))

8: Archivist - Knowledge (arcana) +10, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +10, Knowledge (Religion) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +10, Spellcraft +11, Gather Information +10, Knowledge (History) +2, Knowledge (Local) +2, Knowledge (Architecture) +2, Profession (Sage) +2, Skill Trick: Collector of Stories (Outsiders/Elementals)

Special: Dark Knowledge (foe)
Attribute Increase: Int

[/sblock]

[sblock=Whisper Gnome]
* +2 Dexterity/Constitution, –2 Strength/Charisma
* Humanoid (Gnome)
* Small: As a Small creature, a whisper gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters those of a Medium character.
* Whisper Gnome base land speed is 30 feet, despite their size.
* Low-Light Vision: A whisper gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
* Darkvision: Whisper gnomes can see in the dark out to 60 feet.
* Weapon familiarity: Whisper gnomes treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
* +1 racial bonus on attack rolls vs. kobolds and goblinoids (including goblins, hobgoblins, and bugbears)
* +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants)
* +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks.
* +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
* Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day - silence (centered on whisper gnome's body). A whisper gnome with a Charisma of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day: ghost sound, mage hand, message. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + Cha modifier + spell level.
* Favored class: Rogue
* Racial Feats: The Extra Silence and Silencing Strike feats can be taken by whisper gnomes.
* Level Adjustment: +0

[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

2 x 1 level scrolls 50 gp
10 x 2 level scrolls 1500 gp
10 x 3 level scrolls 3950 gp
6 x 4 level scrolls 2400 gp

Ring of Sustenance 2500 gp
Handy Haversack 2000 gp (5lb)
Chain Shirt (100 gp) Masterwork (150 gp) +1 (1000 gp) Blueshine (1500 gp) 2750 gp (12.5lb)
Morningstar (8 gp) Masterwork (300 gp) 308 gp (3lb)
Heavy Crossbow (50 gp) Masterwork (300 gp) +1 (2000 gp) 2350 gp (2lb)
50 bolts 5gp (xlb) (0.5lb)
2 Daggers 4 gp (1lb)
Cloak of Resistance +1 1000 gp

Darkwood Shield 257 gp (5lb)

Headband of Intellect +2 4000 gp
Wand of CLW 750 gp
Lesser Iron Ward Diamond (DR 3/- up to 30 dam/day, 2000 gp) (MIC)
Pearl of Power, Level 1 (1000 gp)

Explorer's outfit
Scholar's outfit 5 gp (3lb, HH)
Standard Adventurer's Kit 15 gp
	Bedroll (2.5lb, HH)
	Flint/steel
	2 sunrods (1lb, HH)
	10 days' rations (10lb, HH)
	50' hemp rope (10lb, HH)
	Waterskin (4lb, HH)
Spell Component Pouch 5 gp (2lb)
Prayer Book (3lb, HH)
Journal (50 sheets) 20 gp
5 candles 5 cp
4 scroll cases 4 gp (2lb, HH)
2 pieces chalk 2 cp
Ink (2oz.) 16 gp
Inkpen 1 sp
Sewing Needle 5 sp
Thread 5 sp

(HH: Stored in Handy Haversack, weight not counted towards total below)

_____
Total: 26890.17 gp, 31lb, 37.25lb inside Handy Haversack


GP on person:  109.83
[/sblock]

[sblock=background]
Peth set the foaming tankard of ale on the edge of the table above him, then heaved his slight frame into the too-tall chair. Wriggling into a more comfortable position, he drew the mug closer to him with his right hand, and with the other opened his worn, stained journal to the first blank page. He paused, downed nearly a third of the ale, then pulled a tattered piece of parchment, an inkpot, and a pen from the backpack laying on the table beside him. Laying the parchment carefully next to the journal, he dipped the pen into the ink and began to copy its contents into his book.

Several mugs later, Peth finished the last flourish on the last line. He sprinkled sand carefully over the newly finished page, then returned the ink, pen, and parchment to his pack and closed his journal. Weary and sore as he was, a sense of accomplishment at saving one more piece of ancient knowledge from the ruins of the past suffused his soul. He hoisted his mug one more time and drained the last of his ale, then hopped lightly off the chair and headed for the market to see if any new antiquities had shown up since he'd last been in this safe haven, three weeks ago.

Wandering through the market, searching for treasures among the fakes, the mundane, and the just plain weird, Peth mused on how his fortunes had increased in the last few years. Peth had never been much interested in clerics and gods; the whole idea felt too much like fakery and performance to the utterly honest gnome. Yet the powers those clerics wielded were fascinating; Peth had long felt there must be rules to divine magic itself, rules that transcended mere deities. His breakthrough had come with a lucky find, a tattered scrap of an ancient text inscribed with strange runes in a glittering ink that had not faded, even though it must have been several hundred years old at least. It had taken Peth nearly six months just to begin to translate the scroll, a time that led him to begin building up one of the most comprehensive libraries of ancient knowledge in his area--a fact that occasionally brought other treasure-seekers to his door, seeking advice and information.

The key to understanding his collection lay first in learning to read the glittering writing, and to do that Peth began searching out other, similar writings. Finally he discovered what seemed to be a beginning lesson -- it referred to itself as a "prayerbook" -- covering the principles of learning divine magic, without any reference to deities or external powers. For days he struggled to understand the lesson and the scroll, until finally the entirety of the spell contained within it was his. He closed his eyes, chanted the strange syllables of the spell, and felt a surge of pure living energy well up within him. Opening his eyes, he saw that, as the prayer book had described, a faint nimbus of golden light surrounded his hands, the power of the spell awaiting its release. He touched one hand to his chest, experimentally, and the nimbus flowed into the rest of his body, leaving him refreshed and invigorated--quite aside from his pride at mastering the spell! It wasn't until nearly ten minutes later that he noticed a cut he'd given himself making dinner the night before was gone as if it had never been.

After that, Peth's studies began to accelerate. Three months later he had managed to research a spell specifically for the translation of magical texts--and a month after that he had mastered everything his current library had to offer.

It wasn't enough. The pure joy of discovering a new spell, or a description of some ancient experiment, beast, or item, or even an otherwise banal journal entry by some millenia-ago writer, drove Peth onward. He began to establish contacts with others who collected the detritus of ancient civilizations, cautiously. His library grew by leaps and bounds, for a while. Then it seemed he'd tapped out the things he could buy or borrow, and his gaze turned outwards, away from the safe havens of the city in which he lived.

With his deep knowledge of the creatures and constructs common to ancient ruins, the spells he'd wrested from his writings, and his own innate ability to pass unnoticed, Peth had many advantages over other treasure hunters. At first he restricted his movements to relatively safe areas, but those same areas had already been picked over many times before, and before long he was forced to travel further afield, into unexplored and more dangerous areas. Each time he returned with more treasure -- gold for his expenses, but more importantly a few scraps of paper, or an item that still held the flickering auras of divine power; at the very least, his journals held more notes and drawings of the creatures and things he'd found on his journey.

Unfortunately, the last few trips had resulted in fewer and fewer interesting finds. Then Peth heard of a new mystery, a valley that was suddenly producing all the hallmarks of a really great ancient ruin recently come to light: disappearances, apparitions, and unexplainable beasts.

Peth began packing at once; surely his array of knowledge would be indispensable in discovering and containing whatever dangers the vallery held, and just as surely there would be many interesting things  for him to add to his collection.

His eye fell on the map unfurled on his table, a single small dot drawing his eye far out of proportion to its size. "Angelwatch," he murmured, pausing for a moment in his packing.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2009)

Kyelingar Godtouched
"Chosen of the Great Guardian"
Lawful Neutral male human Cleric 9
Patron Deity: Helm, The Viligant One, The Watcher
EXP: 40,500xp

Strength: 15 (+2)
Dexterity: 13 (+1) (base 11, +2 item)
Constitution: 12 (+1) 
Intelligence: 13 (+1)
Wisdom: 16 (+3)
Charisma: 18 (+4) (base 14, +2 levels. +2 item)

Size: Medium
Age: 28
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 179 lb
Eyes: deep blue
Hair: light brown, wavy to shoulders
Skin: lightly tanned

[sblock=Appearance] 
Broad of shoulders and chest Kye could have been a great warrior but
was called into Helm's service. He keeps his face clean shaven and polishes his armor and shield till
the shine could blind a man. [/sblock]
[sblock=Personality]
Kyelingar "Kye" is a self-assured braggart who belives that with Helm's help
nothing is impossible. No foe is to great or challenge to tough, that through
Helm's might anything can be accomplished. It is these beliefs that usally help
find himself in trouble. [/sblock]

Total Hit Points: 81

Speed: 20 feet
Armor Class: 23 = 10(base) + 9(+1 full plate) + 3(+1 heavy steel shield) + 1 (dexteriety)
Touch AC: 11
Flat-footed: 22
[sblock=Special] Aura(Lawful), Spells(may not cast Chaotic spells), Domain Spells, Spontaneous Spell Casting,
Turn Undead:
--times per day: 11
--range: closest undead first then 60' range/no line of sight needed but do need line of effect
--turning check: 1d20 + 4 [CHA] + 2 [synergy-knowledge(religion)] = 1d20 +6
--turning damage: 2d6 + 4 [CHA] + 8 [cleric lvl] = 2d6+12
--effect/duration: turned undead flee from cleric by best and fastest means for 10 rounds, if they cannot flee they cower
(giving attack rolls a +2 bonus), if the cleric approaches within 10' the turning is broken
--destroying undead: if the cleric has twice as many or more levels as the undead have hit dice they are destroyed instead of turned
Domain ablilities: Protection: Can generate a protective ward as a super-natural ability. Grants someone touched a resistance bonus equal to cleric level on next saving throw. Activating this power is a standard action. The protective ward is an abjuration effect with a duration of one hour that is usable once per day.
Strength: Can perform a feat of strength as a super-natural ability. Gains an enhancementbonus to Strength equal to cleric level. Activating the power is a free action, the power lasts one round and is usable once per day. [/sblock]

Initiative modifier: + 1 = + 1 [dexterity]
Fortitude save: + 7 = 6 [base] + 1 [constitution]
Reflex save: + 4 = 3 [base] + 1 [dexterity]
Will save: + 9 = 6 [base] + 3 [wisdom]
Attack (handheld): + 8 = 6 [base] + 2 [strength] 
Attack (missile): +7 = 6 [base] + 1 [dexterity]
Grapple check: +8 = 6 [base] + 2 [strength]

Light load: 66 lb.
Medium load: 67-133 lb.
Heavy load: 133-200 lb.
Lift over head: - 200 lb.
Lift off ground: - 400 lb.
Push or drag: - 1,000 lb.
Total Weight:
carried - 104lb. = medium load
without pack - 82lb. = medium load
Kye and all equipment - 283lb.

Languages: Common and Celestial
[sblock=Feats] 
Proficient with all simple weapons
Light, Medium, and Heavy Armor
Proficient with all shields(except tower)
Negotiator
Extra Turning
Exotic Weapon Proficiency(bastard sword)
Weapon Focus(bastard sword)
Power Attack
Divine Might [/sblock]
[sblock=Skills] 
Appraise + 1 = + 1 [Int] 
Balance - 5 = + 1 [Dex] - 6 [ACP]
Bluff + 4 = + 4 [Cha]
Climb -4 = + 2 [Str] - 6 [ACP]
Concentration* + 6 = + 5 [base] + 1 [Con]
Craft* + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Decipher Script + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Diplomacy* + 20 = 12[base] + 4 [Cha] +2 [synergy: sense motive] + 2 [feat: negotiator]
Disguise + 4 = + 4 [Cha]
Escape Artist - 5 = + 1 [Dex] - 6 [ACP]
Forgery + 1 = + 1 [Int] 
Gather Information + 4 = + 4 [Cha]
Handle Animal + 4 = + 4 [Cha]
Heal* + 3 = + 3 [Wis]
Hide -5 = + 1 [Dex] - 6 [ACP]
Intimidate + 4 = + 4 [Cha]
Jump - 4 = + 2 [Str] - 6 [ACP]
Knowledge (Architecture and engineering) + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Knowledge (Geography) + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Knowledge (History)* +6 = 5 [base] + 1 [Int]
Knowledge (Arcana)* + 3 = 2 [base] + 1 [Int]
Knowledge (The Planes)* + 3 = 2 [base] + 1 [Int]
Knowledge (Religion)* + 8 = 7 [base] + 1 [Int]
Knowledge (Local) + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Listen + 3 = + 3 [Wis]
Move Silently - 5 = + 1 [Dex] - 6 [ACP]
Open Locks + 1 = + 1 [Dex]
Perform +4 = + 4 [Cha]
Profession* + 3 = + 3 [Wis]
Ride + 1 = = 1 [Dex]
Search + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Sleight of Hand + 1 = + 1 [Dex] 
Spot + 3 = + 3 [Wis]
Sense Motive + 10 = 5 [base] + 3 [Wis] + 2 [feat: negotiator]
Spellcraft* + 6 = 5 [base] + 1 [Int]
Survival + 3 = _ 3 [Wis]
Swim - 10 = + 2 [Str] - 12 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +4/+6 = +4 [Cha] + 2 [synergy: spellcraft usable on scrolls only]
Use Rope + 1 = + 1 [Dex]
* = class skill [/sblock]

[sblock=Spells] 
Domains: Strength and Protection
Spells/Day
0 level: 6
1 level: 5 + d = 4 + 1 [Wis]
2 level: 4 + d = 3 + 1 [Wis]
3 level: 4 + d = 3 + 1 [Wis]
4 level: 2 + d
5 level: 1 + d 
Prepared spells:
0 level: Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic *OPEN SLOT*
1 level: Bless, Cure Light Wounds(1d8+5), Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, *OPEN SLOT* d= Enlarge Person
2 level: Bull's Strength, Spiritual Weapon, *OPEN SLOT*, *OPEN SLOT*, *OPEN SLOT* d= Bull's Strength
3 level: Invisiblity Purge, Dispel Magic, *OPEN SLOT*, *OPEN SLOT* d= Protection from Energy
4 level: Divine Power, *OPEN SLOT* d= Spell Immunity
5 level: *OPEN SLOT*, d= Spell Resistance [/sblock] 

[sblock=Level Advancement] 
1: Abilities: spent 36 pts, Class: Cleric(lvl1), Race: Human, Skills: pts= 16; 4pts-Diplomacy, 4pts-Knowledge(history),
4pts-Knowledge(religion), 4pts-Sense Motive(cc), Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency(bastard sword)-1st lvl, Extra Turning-
human bonus, Negotiator-bonus ECL0
2: Class: Cleric(lvl2), Skills: 1pt-Concentration, 1pt-Diplomacy, 1pt-Knowledge(history), 1pt-Knowledge(religion)
3: Class: Cleric(lvl3), Skills: 2pts-Concentration, 2pts-Sense Motive(cc), Feat: Weapon Focus(bastard sword)-3rd lvl
4: Abilities: +1 to CHA, Class: Cleric(lvl4), Skills: 2pts-Concentration, 2pts-Spellcraft
5: Class: Cleric(lvl5), Skills: 2pts-Spellcraft, 2pts-Sense Motive(cc)
6: Class: Cleric(lvl6), Skills: 4pts-Diplomacy Feat: Divine Might
7: Class: Cleric(lvl7), Skills: 1pt-Diplomacy, 1pt-Spellcraft, 2pts-Sense Motive(cc)
8: Abilities: +1 to CHA, Class: Cleric(lvl8), Skills: 2pts-Knowledge(arcana), 2pts-Knowledge(planes)
9: Class: Cleric(lvl9), Skilss: 2pts-Diplomacy, 2pts-Know(religion), Feat: Power Attack [/sblock] 

[sblock=Human] 
* Humanoid (human)
* Medium: As Medium creatures, sun elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
* Human base land speed is 30 feet.
* 1 extra feat at first level
* 4 extra skill points at first level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level
* Automatic Languages: Common Bonus Languages: Any (other than secert languages)
* Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human takes an experience point penalty
her highest-level class does not count.
* Level Adjustment: +0 [/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
Standard:
Backpack................2gp...2lb
Bedroll.................1sp...5lb
Blanket,winter..........5sp...3lb
Waterskin...............1gp...4lb
Flint&Steel.............1gp...---
Scroll Case.............1gp...1/2lb
Belt Pouch..............1gp...1/2lb
Everburning Torch.......110gp...1lb
Traveler's Outfit.......1gp...worn
Cleric's Vestments......free...6lb
Holy Symbol,wooden.............1gp....---
Heavy Mace,masterwork...312gp...8lb
Magical:
The Watchful Eye of Helm......3,325gp...1lb
--Divine Focus = Holy Symbol,silver
--acts as Metamagic Rod(extended,lesser)
+1 Full Platemail............2,650gp...50lb
-- Holy Symbol,silver (built into right gauntlet)...........25gp....1lb
+1 Heavy Shield,steel........1,170gp...15lb
Yasaderian...................8,335gp...6lb
-- +1 ghosttouch bastard sword
Silver Dagger, masterwork....322gp...1lb
Gloves of Dexterity(+2)......4,000gp...worn
Cloak of Charisma(+2)........4,000gp...worn
Scroll-divination(cstrlvl7)..725gp...---
Potions:
-- Remove Curse..............750gp...1/2lb
-- Levitate..................300gp...1/2lb

Total Cost: 25,632gp, 6sp

Treasure:
GP: 39
SP: 4
CP: 
GEMS: 2 = amethyst(100gp), bloodstone(50gp), diamond (1,000gp)
Jewerly: Helm symbol brooch,50gp[/sblock]


[sblock=Background] Lo, that you should know I was once a common man, berifted of the blessings of Helm. My friends, let me tell you the tale of how I became a servent of The Watcher, how the mighty Guardian of the Realms, The Viligalante One was ever so vigilinte with a poor boy from the south lands. In my youth I was but a normal boy of normal parents and in the days as a younger manhood I was a simple tradesman's apperentice, a worker in metal. When I reached the first day of my adulthood and my apperentiship was at an end I found I could not go out into the world and be a master of my craft. The will to forge and toil was no longer a part of me. I felt 
out of place, so I left to search out my calling. I traveled years and years and saw wonders that have their own tales to tell, but the story that led me here I will tell. I was being idle one day after a long weeks marching (and this after almost three years searching) I found myself under an orchard tree in a valley of green life and blue water. I watched with lazily eyes, heavy for sleep as the view of the land changed. As I sat there with my back to the tree, the grass began to brown and then blacken, the sky began to cloudover and turn to grey. The trees... the trees began to twist and shrivel until they became but skeletal images of themselves, lean, listfull, and bear.
It was a sign! A vision givin to me by Helm himself, a warning of things to come and a glimpse of where my future would lead. Helm saw fit to choose me as his champion in the realms of mortals, to stop the vision from taking form in reality. Here at the Valley of the Dead I will stop this future doom from taking hold in the world. I will vanquish whatever foe who would try to stop me in my quest. And I will do all this in Helm's name and give him praise in all things.


FEAR THEE NOT MY FRIENDS!!! For we are under the eye of The Watcher.
[/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sensalar "Druid of the Blighted Glade" (Druid5/Master of Radiance2)
[sblock]
Sansalar
_"Druid of the Blighted Glade"_
Neutral Good Male Aasimar (+1LA) Druid 5 / Master of Radiance 2 _(from Libris Mortis) _
Patron Deity: none (worships the forces of nature) 
EXP: 28000

Strength 14 (+2) (6pt buy)
Dexterity 16 (+3) (10pt buy)
Constitution 16 (+3) (6pt buy, +1 lvl 4, +1 lvl 8)
Intelligence 10 (0) (2pt buy)
Wisdom 18 (+4) (10pt buy, + 2 racial)
Charisma 12 (+1) (2pt buy, + 2 racial)

Size: Medium
Age: 29
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 205 lb
Eyes: metallic looking blue eyes
Hair: silver
Skin: lightly tanned caucasian

Appearance 
[sblock]
Sensalar is tall and broadly built, with fine features. Years of living amongst the wilds make him seem aloof and difficult to approach. He posseses blue eyes with an almost metallic quality and silver hair. His skin is a fading tan starting to appear weathered from years in the wilds. 
He speaks in a soft but compelling voice. He cares little anymore for the care of his clothing and has possesed the samebrown and green traveling outfit for many years and it's patched haphazardly in laces. Over his armor he wears a thin shroud that is barely noticable under his aging outfit. He keeps his scimitar clearly visible and carries a gnarled walking stick which doubles as a quarterstaff at need.
[/sblock]

Total Hit Points: 77 (7D8 + 3/lvl Con bonus of 21)

Speed: 30 feet
Armor Class: 20 = 10 + 5 [wildwood chainmail +1] + 3 [dexterity] +1 [Darkwood buckler] + 1 Ghost shroud
Touch AC: 14
Flat-footed: 17

Special: 
[sblock]
Radiant Aura: provides bright illumination in a 30ft radius around character, shadowy illumination 30ft further
free action to activate, Master of Radiance casts light descriptor spells at +2 caster level while
within aura. Undead suffer a -2 to attack, damage and saving throw rolls within aura. 1/day, lasts 1 min.

Turn Undead: as cleric of same level as Master of Radiance level (stacks with any other class which provides turning 
as a class feature)

Searing Light:As a standard action while radiant aura is active 1/round. treated as +2 to caster level.(Master of radiance)

Daylight:As spell 1/day. caster level equal to class levels (Aasimar trait)

ShapeshiftPHB 2 alternate druid class feature) Shapeshift at will into nature-oriented or animal forms. 
supernatural ability as a swift action. retain normal hit dice, hit points, BAB, saving throw bonuses and skills
retain normal ability scores except where noted in individual form entries.
_predator form_:usually a wolf or panther. gain primary bite 1D6, 5 ft. reach, +4 strength, natural armor +4,
50ft. base land speed. gain mobility as a bonus feat while in form at 4th level.
_aerial form_:5th level form, traditionally, eagle, vulture or bat. Gain 1D6 primary talon attack,
5ft. reach, +2 strength, +2 reflex save bonus, +2 natural armor, fly speed 40ft. (good).
_do not gain wildshape feature or animal companion_ 
_will put in further forms pending obtainment of required level_

Spontaneous RejuvenationPHB 2 alternate druid class feature) spend standar action and sacrifice a prepared spell. All allies
within 30ft. including self gain fast healing equal to sacrificed spells level for 3 rounds.
_do not gain ability to spontaneously cast summon natures ally spells_


Standard Druid Class Features:nature sense, wild empathy, woodland stride, trackles step, resist nature's lure

Energy Resistance: acid, cold, electricity/5 (racial)
[/sblock] 

Caster Level: 7
Spell DC: 10 + Spell Level + 4 (Wis)

Initiative modifier: + 3 = + 3 [dexterity]

Fortitude save: + 10 = 7 [base] + 3 [constitution] 
Reflex save: + 6 = 1 [base] + 3 [dexterity] + 2 [feat]
Will save: + 11 = 7 [base] + 4 [wisdom]

Attack (handheld): +6 = 4 [base] + 2 [strength] 
Attack (missile): +7 = 4 [base] + 3 [dexterity] 
Grapple check: +6 = 4 [base] + 2 [strength] 

Light load: 58 lb.
Medium load: 59-116 lb.
Heavy load: 117-175 lb.
Lift over head: 175 lb.
Lift off ground: 325 lb.
Push or drag: 875 lb.

Languages: Common, Celestial, Druidic

Feats 
[sblock]
Lightning Reflexes: +2 to reflex saves
Educated: all knowledge skills as class, +1 to two selected skills
Sacred Vengeance: +2D6 melee attack vs undead till end of round, costs a turning attempt._(Libris Mortis)_
[/sblock]

Skills 
[sblock]
4 + Int/lvl both classes
Appraise + 0 = +0 [Int]
Balance + 3 = 3 [Dex] 
Bluff + 1 = + 1 [Cha]
Climb + 2 = + 2 [Str] 
Concentration + 9 = + 6 [base] + 3 [Con] 
Craft 
Decipher Script 
Diplomacy + 1 = + 1 [Cha]
Disguise + 1 = + 1 [Cha]
Escape Artist + 3 = + 3 [Dex] 
Forgery
Gather Information + 1 = + 1 [Cha]
Handle Animal + 1 = + 1 [Cha]
Heal + 10 = + 16 [base] + 4 [Wis]
Hide + 3 = 3 [Dex] 
Intimidate + 1 = 1 [Cha]
Jump + 2 = + 2 [Str] 
Knowledge (nature) + 9 = 8 [base] + 1 [feat]
Knowledge (Religion) + 5 = + 5 [base] +1 [feat]
Listen + 10 = + 4 [base] + 4 [Wis} + 2 [racial]
Move Silently + 3 = 3 [Dex] 
Ride + 3 = 3 [Dex]
Search 
Spot + 10 = + 4 [base] + 4 [Wis] + 2 [racial]
Sense Motive + 4 = + 4 [Wis]
Spellcraft + 7 = + 7 [base]
Survival + 4 = + 4 [Wis] 
Swim + 2 = + 2 [Str] 
Use Rope + 3 = +3 [Dex] 
[/sblock]


Spells 
[sblock]
Known Spells:
Druid list

Spells/Day
0 level: 5
1 level: 4 = 3 + 1 [Wis]
2 level: 4 = 3 + 1 [Wis]
3 level: 3 = 2 + 1 [Wis]
4 level: + 1 [Wis]
5 level: 
6 level: 
7 level: 
8 level: 
9 level: 

Prepared spells: _need to update_ 
0 level: 
1 level: 
2 level: 
3 level: 
4 level: 
5 level: 
6 level: 
7 level: 
8 level: 
9 level: 
[/sblock]

Turn Undead: _As a level 2 Cleric (Master of Radiance class feature)_
4 times/day (3 + 1 [Cha])
turning Check = 1D20 + 1 [Cha]
Turning Damage = 2D6 + 2 (class level) + 1 [Cha]

Level Advancement 
[sblock]
1: Druid - Concentration + 4, Heal + 4, Knowledge (nature) +4, Listen +4
shapeshift, nature sense, wild empathy 
Feat: _Educated_

2: Druid - Spellcraft + 4
woodland stride

3: Druid - Spot + 4
Feat: _Natural Spell_

4: Druid - Con raised to 15
Knowledge (religion) + 4
trackless step

5: Druid - Concentration + 2, Knowledge (religion) +1, Heal + 1 

6: Master of Radiance - Heal +1, Knowledge (nature) +2, Spellcraft + 1
radiant aura 1/day, turn undead
Feat: _Sacred Vengeance_

7: Master of Radiance - Spellcraft + 2, Knowledge (nature) +2, 

Totals:
BAB +4 (+3: Druid/+1: Master of Radiance), Fort +7 (4: Druid/1: Master of Radiance), 
Ref +1 (1: Druid/0: Master of Radiance), Will +7 (4: Druid/3: Master of Radiance)
Concentration + 6, Knowledge (nature) +8, Knowledge (religion) +5, Spellcraft +7, Heal +6, Listen +4, Spot +4
[/sblock]

Aasimar 
[sblock]
* +2 Wisdom, +2 Constitution.
* Outsider (native)
* Medium: As Medium creatures, sun elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
* Base land speed is 30 feet.
* Darkvision: 60 feet
* Daylight: An Aasimar can use _Daylight_ once per day as a first level caster or a caster of his class level, whichever is higher.
* Resistance to acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5 due to their celestil blood
* +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
* Automatic Languages: Common and Celestial. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling and Sylvan
* Favored Class: Paladin
* Level Adjustment: +1
[/sblock]

Master of Radiance
[sblock]
Master of radiance is a five level PrC from Libris Mortis. It grants a turn undead ability which stacks with any existing class
possessing the feature. A BAB progression of +0,+1,+2,+3,+3, Fort and Will progressions of +2,+3,+3,+4,+4, and a Ref progression of
+0,+0,+1,+1,+1. 1D8/lvl hit dice, 4+Int/lvl skill points, and a +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class for level 2-5. Special class features 
are listed under special abilities.
[/sblock]

Equipment 
[sblock]
Deathward Wildwood Chainmail +1 = 4750 gold/30 lbs, AC +4, -1 to armor check
(wildwood material chainmail from Races of the Wild = 600, deathward = 4000) 
_wildwood_: 10 Hp/inch of thickness, hardness 6, heals 1 point of damage per 24 hours if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour/day, 5 points if
soaked in at least 1 gallon water per day, non-magical
_Deathward_: Armor and shields that have this property are favored by
those dedicated to fi ghting the foul art of necromancy. While wearing or using death ward armor or a death ward shield, you can activate the armor to ignore any death effect (including death spells,
magical death effects, and energy drain) or negative energy effect(such as _inflict _spells or _chill touch_). The death ward property functions once per day.​ 



Darkwood Buckler = 190 gold/2.5 lbs AC +1
_Darkwood_: confers no additional benefits but items made of this material weigh 1/2 of normal weight, have 10 HP/ inch of thickness and hardness 5

Flaming Quarterstaff +1 = 8300 gold/4 lbs _(quarterstaff two-handed/ 1d6/1d6/ crit x2/ bludgeoning)_
_Flaming:_ On command a flaming weapon becomes sheathed in magical flames, which do not harm the wearer, and does an additional 1d6 fire damage. This effect can be turned off with another command.

Scimitar = 15 gold/4 lbs _(one-handed/ 1d6/ crit 18-20 x2/ slashing)_

Ghost Shroud = 5000 gold/negligable weight

While wearing a 
_ghost shroud_, you gain a +1 deflection bonus to Armor Class. In addition, all your melee attacks can affect incorporeal creatures as if you were wielding a ghost touch weapon.​ 
Sling = negligable cost/weight _(missile/ 1d4/ crit x2/ bludgeoning/ range 50ft)_​ 
Periapt of Health = 7500 gold
Renders wearer immune to all types of disease including those which are supernatural in origin​ 
Backpack = 2 gold/2 lbs
Bedroll = 1 silver/5 lbs 
Flint and Steel = 1 gold
Waterskin = 1 gold/4 lbs . 
Holly and mistletoe= no cost/negligable weight _divine focus_
Worn Travelers Outfit = 1 gold/5 lbs.
_____
Total:25,760 gold, 1 silver/56.5 lbs.​ 
GP on person: 1239 gold, 9 silver
[/sblock]​ 
religious views
[sblock]
Sensalar pays homage first and foremost to the forces of nature and the order of untouched world. He does however pay at least a cursory 
respect to any god who maintains ties to nature, good or protection with a special respect for gods of the sun and those who abhor unlife,
though by no means can it be called devotion.
[/sblock]​ 
background 
[sblock]
Sensalar is a descendant of a long-forgotten half-celestial paladin named Erykul whose memory is preserved amongst his line. In tribute
to this ancestor, the men of Sensalar's family have a tradition of entering the church or becoming protectors of the world around them.
They usually enter the service of some good deity, but he is far from the first of his line to devote their life to preserving the natural 
world as guardians of nature, acting more to help balance the intelligent races of the world's actions with the needs of the land which 
provides their lifeblood.
His family's dedication to preserving the tenets of their celestial forefathers' homelands in the prime material world have led those who
have chosen to walk the path of the druid to be more sociable with the denizens of developed lands, often helping them to meet their own
needs without doing harm to the land. Although a sort of black sheep of their family, they are still accepted within their clans ranks as a
sort of eccentric but loved member.
Sensalar spent many years peacefully doing his dut as he saw it, learning the secrets of the druids with only minor issues and the occasional
incursion by peasants, usually resolved once he showed them a more effective way to utilize the land and it's creatures. This fairly benign 
existance came to a close one day when a powerful necromancer decided the rural forest, and specifically the glade Sensalar called home, would
be ideal as a base in which to pursue his corrupted studies away from prying eyes. Although Sensalar was unhappy with this arrangement, deeming 
necromancy to be an evil art which broke the natural cycles of life and death, there was little he could do against such a powerful foe, and he 
decided it best to simply continue his vigilance around the dread wizard so long as he restricted his activities to studies and experiments 
that didn't harm the surrounding area.
This arrangement lasted for only a few short years however. Soon the wizard began studying the undead in an attempt to discover the secrets of 
immortality. In time, the forest became overrun with the beings the mage had summoned or created there and the once peaceful area transformed 
a place of safety and beauty to one feared and avoided by any who had heard of it. Sensalar began to focus on the natural powers of the light to
affect these creature but was unable to combat the scourge single hand. He was soon driven from the forest to search for help with the priests 
and warriors of his family. 
After a year of training and urging is kinfolk to action, Sensalar returned to the find the forest gone, with only a desolate, rocky plain where
he had once been so happy. After speaking with the surrounding farmers, a strange tale emerged. The simple peasants claimed that late one night an
unnatural fog descended throughout the outskirts of the forests and the next day, those who ventured out to hunt or gather plants on the edges of 
the dark forest found only desolation where fear had once reigned. Sensalar has since dedicated his life to discovering what happened to his home 
and studying and combating unlife wherever it rears it's head. Hearing of the infestation in Angelwatch, he has traveled there to offer his services 
in the hopes of finding answers of his own.
[/sblock]
Common shapeshifter ability forms
[sblock]
Leopard
Medium Animal
_All stats/skills/abilities retained from normal form except where_ _noted._
Str: + 4 = 18 (+4)
_all attacks gain + 1/4 Druid level and are treated as magical after_ _level 4._
Attack: (bite) = 1d6 + 4 (Str) + 1 (druid)
Full Attack: (bite) = 1d6 + 5, (2 claws) = 1d3 + 5 (+4 str, +1 Druid)
Reach: 5 ft.
Armor Class: 17 = 10 + 3 [Dex] + 4 [natural from predator form]
Flat footed:14, 
Touch:13
Base Land Speed: 50 ft.
Bonus Feat:_ Mobility (only in predator form0 [4th level shapeshifter class feature]_​ 
Hawk
Tiny Animal
_All stats/skills/abilities retained from normal form except where noted._
Str: +2 = 16 (+3)
_all attacks gain + 1/4 Druid level and are treated as magical after level 4._
Attack: 1d6 + 4 = 1d6 + 3 (Str) + 1 (druid level) 
Full Attack: (same)
Reach: 5 ft.
Armor Class: 15 = 10 + 3 [Dex] + 2 [Natural armor from aerial form]
Flat footed: 12
Touch: 13
Ref save: + 8 = + 1 [base] + 3 [Dex] + 2 [feat] + 2 [aerial form]
Base fly speed: 40 ft. (good)
[/sblock] 
[/sblock]​


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 24, 2009)

Maximus 
"The Wanderer"

Lawful Good Male Human Paladin 6/ Fist of Raziel 2

Variant: Non-spellcasting Paladin

Patron Deity:  Ilmater

EXP: 28,000



Strength 18 (+4) +16 [base]+1 [4th level] +1 [8th level]
Dexterity 12 (+1) 
Constitution 14 (+2) 
Intelligence 12 (+1) 
Wisdom 10 (+0)
Charisma 16 (+3)


Size: Medium
Age: 22
Height: 6' 11"
Weight: 175 lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: Blond
Skin: Tanned

[sblock=appearance]
Above all else, Maximus is noted for his size, standing a head above most people.  He usually has a smile on his face, which sets against his battle scars. His hair is always seems mangled, even if combed or cut. His sharp, green eyes watch everyone around him, as if looking for something. He has 4 large scars on his back, his wound for fighting a dire ape. His black sword has green runes on it, a sign of its magical nature.
[/sblock]

Total Hit Points: 96


Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 20 = 10 +1 [dexterity] +6  [armor] +3 [shield]

Touch AC: 11
Flat-footed: 19

[sblock=Special 
Paladin Abilities:
Aura of Good [Detect Good @ Paladin Level]
Detect Evil [at Will]
Smite Evil 2/day [Charisma bonus to attack, +1 per paladin level to damage]
Divine grace [Charisma bonus to saving throws]
Lay on Hands [Heal Paladin level x charisma bonus]
Aura of Courage [Immune to fear, allies within 10’ gain +4 on saving throws against fear]
Divine Health [Immune to all diseases]
Turn Undead [3/day +Charisma modifier] Turns undead as a cleric of three levels lower would.
Special Mount [Call Heavy Warhorse 1/day as full-round action]
Remove Disease 1/week [as the spell]
Blessed Weapon [Weapon is good aligned

Fist of Raziel:
Magic Circle against evil [as Cleric of same level]
Smite evil 1/day [stacks with Paladin abilities]
Good aligned(su)[Weapons are good aligned whenever smiting evil]

Flaws:
Inattentive[-2 to Listen and Spot checks]
[/sblock]


Initiative modifier: + 1 = +1 [dexterity]
Fortitude save: + 13 = 8 [base] + 2 [constitution] + 3 [Divine Grace] 
Reflex save: + 6 = 2 [base] + 1 [dexterity] +3 [Divine Grace] 
Will save: + 5 = 2[base] + 0 [wisdom] +3 [Divine grace] 
Attack (handheld): +12 =8[base] + 4[strength] +1[Weapon]
Attack (missile): +9 = 8 [base] + 1 [dexterity] 
Grapple check: +12 = 8 [base] + 4 [strength] 


Light load: 100 lb.
Medium load: 101-200 lb.
Heavy load: 201-300 lb.
Lift over head:  300 lb.
Lift off ground:  600 lb.
Push or drag:  1100 lb.


Languages: Common, Abyssal

[sblock=Feats]
Flaw: Quick Draw
+2/+2: Negotiator
1: Power Attack
1: Servant of the Heavens [Book of Exalted Deeds]
3: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword)
6: two-weapon fighting
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Appraise + 1 = 1 [Int] 
Balance + 1 = 1 [Dex] 
Bluff + 3 = 3 [Cha]
Climb + 4 = 4 [Str] 
Concentration + 2 = 2 [Con] 
Craft + 1 = 1 [Int]  
Decipher Script + 1 = 1 [Int] 
Diplomacy + 16 = 11 [Ranks] + 3 [Cha] +2 [Negotiator]
Disguise + 3 = 3 [Cha]
Escape Artist + 1 = 1 [Dex] 
Forgery + 1 = 1 [Int] 
Gather Information + 3 = 3 [Cha]
Heal + 5 1/2 = 11 [Ranks]
Hide + 1 = 1 [Dex] 
Intimidate + 3 = 3 [Cha]
Jump + 4 = 4 [Str] 
Knowledge (Arcana) + 1 = 1 [Int] 
Knowledge (Architecture) + 1 = 1 [Int]
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) + 1 = 1 [Int] 
Knowledge (History) + 1 = 1 [Int]
Knowledge (The Planes) + 1 =  1 [Int] 
Knowledge (Religion) + 12 = 11 [base] + 1 [Int] 
Knowledge (Local) + 1 = 1 [Int] 
Listen -2 = -2 [Inattentive]
Move Silently + 1 = 1 [Dex] 
Ride + 1 = 1 [Dex] 
Search + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Spot -2 = -2 [Inattentive]
Sense Motive + 13 = 11 [ranks] +2 [Negotiator]
Spellcraft + 1 = 1 [Int]
Survival + 0 =
Swim + 4 = 4 [Str] 
Use Rope + 1 = 1 [Dex] 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Level Advancement]
1: Paladin – Diplomacy +4, Knowledge (Religion) +4, Heal +2, Sense Motive +4; gain Aura of good, Smite Evil 1/day, Detect Evil
Feat: Power Attack, Servant of the Heavens

2:  Paladin - gain Divine grace, lay on hands

3: Paladin - gain Aura of Courage, divine health
Feat: Exotic Weapon Proficiency(bastard sword)

4: Paladin - gain Turn Undead

5: Paladin - gain Smite Evil 2/day, Special Mount

6: Paladin - gain Remove Disease
Feat: Two-weapon fighting

7: Fist of Raziel – gain Magic circle, smite 1/day (good aligned)
[/sblock]
[sblock=History]
Born to a Paladin and priestess Ilmater, Maximus started his training early. He didn’t have the mentality for the divine arts, but did his best. He was more capable as a warrior of the church, and his training for paladin hood started. His training went well.

When Maximus was about nine, he was given the task to see to the needs of a elder of a village destroyed by orcs.  Maximus befriended him and was taught how to use his words and personality to get things done, instead of always referring to the blade. Maximus went along with the citizens when they were escorted back to their village. He was appalled by the destruction that the orcs caused, but was surprised when the villagers had already been buried. The elder explained that one of the fist of Raziel must have done it when they cleansed the village. When asked what they were, the elder said that the fist of Raziel are holy warriors that are called to destroyed evil wherever it is. 

Maxmus, with a dislike for the evil orcs in his mind, became determined to join fist of Raziel. So after achieving his paladinhood, he decided to leave the church and seek them out. Not long after he left, Maximus learned he had a bad sense of direction. As such, he got lost often and just started wandering, taking care of problems that came up around him, helping people work out problems or killing a monster or two.

After years of travel he located them and shortly thereafter, joined them. After learning their arts, he was sent out to purge evil, and once again traveled, mostly alone. Maximus would occasionally travel with other adventurers or fellow fists of Raziel. He eventually got wind of the troubles of Angelwatch and started off, a few weeks later he has finally arrived.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
Money Left: 72gp  5sp 1cp

+1 Mithral Chainmail 5150gp   20lb
Greater crystal of aquatic action 3000gp-lb  (Magic Item Compendium)
+1 Ghost touch Bastard sword [color: black] 8344gp  6lb (Color: Races of the Dragon)
+1 Bastard Sword [color: red] 2344gp 6lb (Color: Races of the Dragon)
Belt of one mighty blow 1500gp  1lb  (Magic Item Compendium)
Brute Ring 2300gp -lb                    (Magic Item Compendium)
Dimension stride boots 2000gp  1lb  (Magic Item Compendium)
+1 heavy steel shield 1170gp 15lb

[sblock=Weapons]
+1 Ghost touch katana (MW Bastard Sword) [Attack:+9] [Damage:1d10+5]
+1 Katana (MW Bastard Sword) [Attack:+9] [Damage:1d10+5]
[/sblock]

Backpack 2gp  2lb
Crowbar 2gp   5lb
Everburning torch 110gp 1lb
Hempen rope (50ft) 1gp  10lb
Waterskin 1gp  4lb
x7 trail rations 3gp 5 sp  7lb
x3 Flasks 9cp    4.5lb
x5 Potion of cure light wounds 250gp 5lb
x3 Potion of mage armor 150gp 3lb
x2 Potion of cure moderate wounds 600gp 2lb

Spent: 26926gp 4sp 9cp
Total weight:104.5
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 24, 2009)

[sblock=Latham Brack + Guest]Latham Brack
Human Enchanter 3 | Master Specialist 5

Basics
Race: Human
Class: Wizard
HD: 8
ECL: 8
Align: True Neutral


Ability Scores

10 Strength (2 Point Buy)
12 Dexterity (4 Point Buy)
12 Constitution (4 Point Buy)
24 Intelligence (16 Point Buy + 2 Level Adjustments + 4 Enhancement Bonus)
12 Wisdom (4 Point Buy)
14 Charisma (6 Point Buy)

Combat Stats

HP: 40
Speed: 30
Initiative: +1 (+1 Dex)
BAB: +3
Grapple: +5

Attacks:
Dagger +3 1d4 19-20x2 10ft
Crossbow +4 1d10 19-20x2 120ft

AC: 11 (+0 armor, +1 Dex)
Touch AC: 11 (+1 Dex)
Flat-Footed AC: 10 (+0 armor)

Fort Save: +5 (+2 base, +1 Con +2 Vest)
Ref Save: +5 (+2 base, +1 Dex +2 Vest)
Will Save: +10 (+7 Base, +1 Wis +2 Vest)

Skills

Appraise – 7 (0 Ranks + 7 Int)
Balance – 1 (0 Ranks + 1 Dex)
Bluff – 2 (0 Ranks + 2 Cha)
Climb – 0 (0 Ranks + 0 Str)
Concentration – 12 (11 Ranks + 1 Con)
Decipher Script – 11 (4 Ranks + 7 Int)
Diplomacy – 2 (0 Ranks + 2 Cha)
Disguise – 2 (0 Ranks + 2 Cha)
Escape Artist – 1 (0 Ranks + 1 Dex)
Forgery – 7 (0 Ranks + 7 Int)
Gather Information – 2 (0 Ranks + 2 Cha)
Heal – 1 (0 Ranks + 1 Wis)
Hide – 1 (0 Ranks + 1 Dex)
Intimidate – 2 (0 Ranks + 2 Cha)
Jump – 0 (0 Ranks + 0 Str)
Knowledge Arcane – 18 (11 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge Religion –18 (11 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge Planes –18 (11 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge Dungeoneering –18 (11 Ranks + 7 Int)
Listen – 3 (0 Ranks + 1 Wis + 2 Alertness)
Move Silently – 1 (0 Ranks + 1 Dex)
Ride – 1 (0 Ranks + 1 Dex)
Search – 7 (0 Ranks + 7 Int)
Sense Motive – 1 (0 Ranks + 1 Wis)
Spellcraft – 23 (11 Ranks + 7 Int + 3 Skill Focus + 2 Synergy)
Spot – 3 (0 Ranks + 1 Wis + 2 Alertness)
Swim – 0 (0 Ranks + 0 Str)
Use Rope – 1 (0 Ranks + 1 Dex)


Feats
-Spell Focus (Enchantment)
-Alertness
-Alacritous Cogitation
-Extend Spell
-Leadership


Class Features
-Summon Familiar
-Scribe Scroll
-Skill Focus (Spellcraft)
-Expand Spellbook: Extra Enchant Spell in Spellbook
-Greater Spell Focus: Gain the Feat
-Minor Esoteric: Targets on your charm spells do not get a bonus on their saves due to being currently threatened or attacked by you or your allies. In addition, subjects of your compulsion spells do not get a bonus on saves due to being forced to take an action against their natures.
-Expand Spellbook: Extra Enchant spell in Spellbook
-Enchanter Specialist:

Banned Schools
-Evocation
-Necromancy

Racial Traits
Bonus 1st Level Feat
Extra Skill Point each Level
Extra 4 Skill Points at first Level

Spells
Spells known
1st: First Level - Charm Person, Hypnotism, Sleep, Unseen Servant, Mount, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person
2nd: First Level – Enlarge Person, Detect Undead
3rd: Second Level - Torrent of Tears (CM: 119), Touch of Idiocy
4th: Second Level - Glitter Dust, Mirror Image
5th: Third Level - Suggestion, Haste, Hold Person
6th: Third Level - Fly, Dispel Magic
7th: Fourth Level - Charm Monster, Dimension Door
8th: Fourth Level - Solid Fog, Greater Invisibility, Confusion

Typical “anyday” Memorized Spells: * Denotes Bonus Enchantment Spell
Cantrips: 
1st:
- Charm Person
- Unseen Servant
- Detect Undead
- Mount
- Mage Armor
- Enlarge Person
- Charm Person*

2nd:
- Torrent of Tears
- Glitter Dust
- Mirror Image
- Extend Charm Person
- Extend Mage Armor
- Touch of Idiocy*

3rd:
- Haste
- Hold Person
- Fly
- Dispel Magic
- Dispel Magic
- Suggestion*

4th:
- Alacritous Cogitation
- Charm Monster
- Greater Invisible
- Confusion*

Save DCs:
1st: 18 (20 vs Enchantment)
2nd: 19 (21 vs Enchantment)
3rd: 20 (22 vs Enchantment)
4th: 21 (23 vs Enchantment)

Languages

- Common
- Githzerai
- Draconic
- Elven
- Abyssal

Carrying Capacity

Light Load – 33 lbs or Less
Medium Load – 34-66 lbs
Heavy Load – 67-100 lbs

Equipment
200 pp 937gp 6sp

Spellbook – 2 lbs
Bedroll – 1sp – 5 lbs
Ink – 8gp – N/A
Inkpen – 1sp – N/A
Parchment – 2sp – N/A
Dagger – 2gp – 1 lbs
Crossbow, Heavy – 50gp – 8 lbs
Crossbow, Bolts – 1gp – 1 lbs
Pouch Belt – 1gp – 0.5 lbs
Headband of Intellect +4 – 16,000gp – 1 lbs
Vest of Resistance +2 – 4,000gp – 1 lbs
Metamagic Rod Extend (Lesser) – 3,000gp – 1 lbs
Metamagic Rod Silent (Lesser) – 3,000gp – 1 lbs

Artifact Booklet

Current Load – 21.5 lbs

Vitals

Age: 23
Height: 5’7”
Weight: 130
Hair: Dirty Blonde
Eyes: Brown
Appearance: Latham is pretty plain looking. Not unattractive but easily overlooked. His features are nearly effeminate with his long eyelashes accentuating this. His average height is accompanied with his slight build. He keeps his dirty blonde hair medium length, allowing it to fall over a headband. He keeps a blue wool jacket that he wears over a vest and shirt.

Background
Even at a young age, Latham Brack was able to read people. He showed the traits of an empathic and was quick enough to know what to say in each situation. Always mature for his age, he never played with the other children. A man, Tuncay, spotted the atypical behavior and tested the young boy. After passing with flying colors, Latham was apprenticed to Tuncay’s own apprentice, Prysler, who was ready to move on from a pupil to a teacher.

Over the course of his studies, Latham’s aptitude in Enchantment shined, just like Tuncay thought it would. The power to enter minds and compel or suggest things came naturally to the student. So in time the moment for the “Enchanter’s Test” approached. A large group of Teachers and Students would engage a variety of “monsters”, collecting a so-called menagerie to perform tests on and analyze. For the Enchanters, a natural choice was the illithids, who performed their own unique control over minds.

Something went awry, however, and the divinations were not as accurate as was assumed. True, there was a Githzerai-Illithid battle, but what wasn’t known was that there was a Mind-Flayer Sorceror amongst the “monsters.” It was a fierce battle, Latham himself no match for an illithid’s powers, so he did what he could, avoid and manipulate others. He found a Githzerai and had this creature protect him throughout the encounter. 

The effects of the enchantment over this Githzerai lasted a bit long than Latham would’ve preferred, but after a while it became handy having this monk around. So, sans master, Latham and Keht searched for knowledge which could lead to eventual power.


Keht
Githzerai Monk 4

Basics
Race: Githzerai
Class: Monk
HD: 4
ECL: 6
Align: LN


Ability Scores

14 Strength (6 Point Buy)
22 Dexterity (10 Point Buy + 6 Racial)
14 Constitution (6 Point Buy)
8 Intelligence (2 Point Buy – 2 Racial)
20 Wisdom (10 Point Buy + 2 Racial + 2 Enhancement)
10 Charisma (2 Point Buy)

Combat Stats

HP: 40
Speed: 4
Initiative: +6 (+6 Dex)
BAB: +3
Ranged: +9
Grapple: +5
Spell Resistance: 9

-Attack +9 1d8+2 x20 Bludgeoning
-Flurry of Blows: +7/+7 1d8+2 x20 Bludeoning
-Stunning Fist: Fortitude DC 17, Stunned for 1 Round, Nauseated 1 Round after Stunning effect
-Enlarged: +7 2d6+3

AC: 25 (+0 armor, +6 Dex, +5 Wisdom Bonus, +4 Inertial Armor)
Touch AC: 21 (+6 Dex, +5 Wisdom Bonus)
Flat-Footed AC: 19 (+5 Wisdom Bonus, +4 Inertial Armor)

Fort Save: +6 (+4 base, +2 Con)
Ref Save: +10 (+4 base, +6 Dex)
Will Save: +9 (+4 Base, +5 Wis)

Skills

Listen – 12 (7 Ranks + 5 Wis)
Move Silently – 13 (7 Ranks + 6 Dex)
Spot – 12 (7 Ranks + 5 Wis)


Feats
1st: Weapon Finesse
3rd: Pain Touch (CW: 103)

Class Features
-Flurry of Blows
-Stunning Strike (5/day) Fortitude DC:17
-Improved Unarmed Strike
-Evasion
-Combat Reflexes
-Still Mind
-Ki Strike
-Slow Fall 20ft
-Bonus Landspeed 10

Racial Traits
-Darkvision 60ft
-Spell Resistance 5 + Class Level
-Inertial Armor (+4 Armor Class as long as Conscious)

Languages
-Githzerai

Equipment
200gp
Periapt of Wisdom +2 – 4,000gp
Salve of Slipperiness – 1,000gp
Feather Token Tree – 400gp

Vitals
Height: 6’2”
Weight: 165
Appearance: Exhibiting the typical traits of a Githzerai, Keht is tall and lanky with a strong musculature. He shrouds himself in plain garb, a hooded cloak hiding his features, his yellow eyes dull. White linen wraps his hands and feet, and he carries naught with him but a necklace.

Background
Keht was included in his first rrakkma, more as an inactive participant, as the monastery he came from was wont to do with untested monks. But the information about the illithids they were hunting was incorrect and they were vastly outnumbered. The mentors and the masters were killed, their brains ingested, the students who remained were enslaved. However, this fate did not last long, as there were more hunters after these illithids, and they took advantage of the distraction and struck. They were humanoids from the material, and they used magicks and blades. Many of them perished, but not before the last of the mind-flayers were destroyed. One of these humanoids had charmed Keht to fight the illithids on his behalf, and after the dust settled there were only a handful left; no mind-flayers, no Githzerai. The humanoid, Latham, had lost his master in the battle, and Keht, feeling beholden to the man, decided to work off his life-debt.[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Aug 27, 2009)

Alevyth Balwer

*Lawful Good* Male Changeling Fighter 2 / Paladin 3 / Warshaper 3

Patron Deity: Helm and Ilmater, as Alevyth seeks to protect others from suffering, be it through force of arms, or taking the burden himself.

EXP: 28,000
*
Natural Form-
Strength* 14 (+2)
*Dexterity* 16 (+3) (base 15, +1 level )
*Constitution* 16 (+3) (Base 15, +1 level)
*Intelligence* 12 (+1) (_base 12, )_
*Wisdom* 12 (+1)
*Charisma* 14 (+2)

*Shapechanged Form-
** Strength* 16 (+3) (+2 Morphic Body)
*Dexterity* 16 (+3) (base 15, +1 level )
*Constitution* 18 (+4) (Base 15, +1 level, +2 Morphic Body)
*Intelligence* 12 (+1) (_base 12, )_
*Wisdom* 12 (+1)
*Charisma* 14 (+2)


*Size:* Medium
*Age:* 24
*Height:* 5' 8"
*Weight:* 130 lb
*Eyes:* Crystal Blue
*Hair:* Light Blonde
*Skin:* Pale-ish blue

The above traits are of Alevyth's true form, not his typically chosen form.

[sblock=Appearance]
Alevyth is almost never in his normal form, primarily because he feels his appearance is not at all attractive or suiting to his pursuits. Rather, he takes the form of a human male which he deems more suiting to his disposition.

In this form, Alevyth's height and weight remain unaltered. His eyes almost always remain the same color, though his hair is always more full(not whispy and such, but a full head of hair) and falls to his shoulders, almost always in a ponytail when in armor, concealed beneath the plates. His human form is well-muscled and lean rather than bulky, and while he wears bulky plate, he is not altogether clumsy either.

His skin is a very light tan, seeming almost as if he hardly had any sun exposure at all. It is also completely smooth, without a blemish. Some might find his 'perfect' appearance off-putting, but Alevyth doesn't realize how 'unreal' his appearance really is.
[/sblock]


*Total Hit Points:* 98 (5d10+3d8+24)
*Total Hit Points(in shapeshift form): *106 (5d10+3d8+32)


*Speed:* 30 feet , 20 Feet in Medium/Heavy armor

*Armor Class:* 27 = 10  +10 [+2 Mithril Full Plate] + 3 [dexterity] + 4[+1 Heavy Darkwood Shield(w/Shield Specialization)]

*Touch AC:* 17
*Flat-footed:* 24

*Special:* Shield Bonuses apply to touch AC and rolls to resist Bull Rush, Disarm, Grapple, Overrun, & Trip attempts

*[sblock=Shapechanged attributes(Warshaper)]*

*Character gains bonuses when outside his usual form*

*Type:* Medium Humanoid (Shapechanger)
*Morphic Immunities(Ex):*  Stunning, Critical hits
*Morphic Weapons(Su):  *Move Action to manifest any natural weapon appropriate for it's size(This may be changed at will[still a move action])
*Morphic Body(Su):* +2 Strength, +2 Constitution (Becomes +4/+4 at CL 20)
*Morphic Reach(Su): * Gains +5 feet of reach.[/sblock]

*Caster Level:* 0 
*Spell DC:* 10 + Spell Level + 1 (Wis) 

*Initiative modifier:* + 3 = + 3 [dexterity]
*Fortitude save:* + 12 = 6 [base] + 3 [constitution] + 2 [Charisma] +1 [Cloak of Resistance]
*Reflex save:* + 7 = 1 [base] + 3 [dexterity] + 2 [Charisma] + 1 [Cloak of Resistance]
*Will save:* + 5 = 1 [base] + 1 [wisdom] + 2 [Charisma] + 1 [Cloak of Resistance]

*Attack (handheld):* +9 = 7 [base] + 2 [strength]  
*Attack (missile):* +10 = 7 [base] + 3 [dexterity]
*Grapple check:* +9 = 7 [base] + 2 [strength]

*Special:* +1 Insight Bonus to attack and damage rolls against anything with a supernatural ability.

*[sblock=+1 Undead Bane Longsword]* 
To Hit: +10 = 7 [base] +2 [strength](+3 while shapechanged) +1 [enhancement bonus]
To Hit Undead: +12 = 7 [base] +2 [strength](+3 while shapechanged) +3 [enhancement bonus]

Damage: 1d8+3(+4 while shapechanged)
Damage to Undead: (1d8+5)+2d6 [(1d8+6)+2d6 while shapechanged]

Critical Range: 19-20
Critical Multiplier: x2
*[/sblock]

[sblock=Masterwork Knee Blade]*
To hit: +8 = 7 [base] + 2 [strength](+3 while shapechanged) +1 [enhancement bonus] -2 [Hidden Penalty]
Damage: 1d6+2(+3 while shapechanged)

Critical Range: 19-20
Critical Multiplier: x2
*[/sblock]

[sblock=Sleeve Blade]
*To hit: +7 = +7 [base] +2 [strength](+3 while shapechanged) -2 [Hidden Penalty]
Damage: 1d4+2(+3 while shapechanged)

Critical Range: 19-20
Critical Multiplier: x2
*[/sblock]

[sblock=Boot Blade]
*To hit: +7 = +7 [base] +2 [strength](+3 while shapechanged) -2 [Hidden Penalty]
Damage: 1d4+2(+3 while shapechanged)

Critical Range: 19-20
Critical Multiplier: x2
*[/sblock]

[sblock=Composite +2 Longbow]
*To hit: +10 = +7 [base] +3 dexterity
Damage: 1d8+2

Critical Range: 20-20
Critical Multiplier: x3
*[/sblock]*

*In natural form*
Light load: 58 lb.
Medium load: 59-116 lb.
Heavy load: 116-175 lb.
Lift over head: - 175 lb.
Lift off ground: - 350 lb.
Push or drag: - 875 lb.


*During Minor Change Shape*
Light load: 76 lb.
Medium load: 77-153 lb.
Heavy load: 154-230 lb.
Lift over head: - 230 lb.
Lift off ground: - 460 lb.
Push or drag: - 1150 lb.


*Languages:* Common, Celestial


[sblock=Feats]
Shield Specialization(Heavy) [PHB II]
Shield Ward [PHB II]
Combat Reflexes
Knightly Training [Eberron]
Supernatural Crusader [Tome of Magic]
Negotiator [Bonus +2/+2 feat for 0 LA]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]

*Appraise + 1 *= 1 [Int] 
*Balance  + 3 *= 3 [Ranks] + 3 [Dex] -3 [ACP]
*Bluff  + 4 *= + 2 [Charisma] +2 [Racial]
*Climb + 4 *= 2 [Ranks] + 2 [Str] - 3 [ACP]
*Concentration  + 4 *= + 1 [base] + 3 [Con] 
*Craft  + 1 *= 1 [Int] 
*Craft (Weaponsmithing)  + 1 *= 0 [base] + 1 [Int] 
*Craft (Armorsmithing)  + 1 *= 0 [base] + 1 [Int] 
*Decipher Script + 1* = 0 [base] + 1 [Int] 
*Diplomacy  + 6 *= 2 [base] + 2 [Cha] +2 [Negotiator]
*Disguise  + 4 *=  2 [base] +2 [Cha]
*Escape Artist  + 1 *= 1 [base] + 3 [Dex] -3 [ACP]
*Forgery  + 1 *= 1 [Int] 
*Gather Information  + 2 *= 0 [base] + 2 [Cha]
*Heal  + 2 *= 1 [base] +1 [Wis]
*Hide  + 0 *= 3 [Dex] -3 [ACP]
*Intimidate  + 5* = 1 [base] + 2 [Cha] +2 [Racial]
*Jump  + 3* = 4 [base] + 2 [Str] -3 [ACP]
*Knowledge (Arcana)  + 3* =  2 [base] + 1 [Int] 
*Knowledge (The Planes) + 1* = 0 [base] + 1 [Int] 
*Knowledge (Religion) + 2* = 1 [base] + 1 [Int] 
*Knowledge (Local) + 1* =  0 [base] + 1 [Int] 
*Listen  + 1* =  0 [Base] + 1[Wis]
*Move Silently  + 3* = 3 [Dex] -3 [ACP]
*Ride  + 6* = 3 [Base] + 3 [Dex] 
*Search  + 1 *= + 1 [Int] 
*Spot  + 1 *= 0 [base] + 1 [Wis]
*Sense Motive   + 7 *= 3 [base] + 2 [Racial] +2 [Negotiator]
*Spellcraft + 1* = 0 [base] + 1 [Int] 
*Survival   + 1 *= 0 [base] + 1 [Wis]
*Swim - 2 *= 2 [base] + 2 [Str] -6 [ACP]
*Use Rope  + 3 *= 0 [base] 3 [Dex] 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Spells]

Spells/Day
1 level: *0* = 0 + 0 [Wis]
2 level: *0* = 0 + 0 [Wis]
3 level: *0 *= 0 + 0 [Wis]
4 level: *0* = 0 + 0 [Wis]


Prepared spells: 

*1 level:* None
*2 level:* None
*3 level:* None
*4 level:* None

[/sblock]


[sblock=Level Advancement]
1: Fighter - Climb +1, Knowledge(Arcana) +2, Intimidate +1, Jump +2, Ride +2, Swim +2 

Fighter Feat: Shield Specialization(Heavy) [PHB II]
Feat: Shield Ward [PHB II]
Bonus +2/+2 feat for 0 LA: Negotiator

2: Fighter - Ride +1, Climb +1, Jump +1

Fighter Feat: Combat Reflexes

3: Paladin - Sense Motive +1, Diplomacy +1, Knowledge(Religion) +1
Gain Aura of Good(Ex) - Aura equal to Paladin Level
Gain Detect Evil(sp) at will 
Gain Smite Evil(Su) 1/day - Cha bonus to attack, Paladin level to damage

Feat: Knightly Training(Warshaper)

4: Paladin - Sense Motive +1, Heal +1, Diplomacy +1
Gain Divine Grace - Cha bonus to saves
Gain Lay on Hands - Cha bonus + Paladin level heal (Touch)

5: Paladin - Knowledge(Religion) +1, Sense Motive +1, Jump +1
Gain Aura of Courage - Immunity to Fear, Allies within 10' gain +4 bonus on saves against fear
Gain Divine Health - Immunity to Diseases(including Su)

6: Warshaper - Balance +1, Disguise +1, Concentration +1
Gain Morphic Immunities (Immunity to Criticals and Stunning)
Gain Morphic Weapon (Move Action to manifest a natural weapon appropriate to size)

Feat: Supernatural Crusader (Tome of Magic)

7: Warshaper - Escape Artist +1, Balance +1, Disguise +1
Gain Morphic Body (+2 Strength, +2 Con [Becomes +4/+4 at level 20])

8: Warshaper - Balance +1, Climb +1, Jump +1
Gain Morphic Reach (+5 Reach)



*Totals:*

*BAB +7, Fort +12, Ref +7, Will+5*


[/sblock]

[sblock=Changeling]
• Humanoid (shapechanger)
• Medium size
• 30’ movement
• Standard Vision
• +2 Racial bonus on saves vs. Sleep and
Charm effects
• ‘Speak Language’ is always in-class.
• +2 Racial bonus on Bluff, Intimidate, and Sense
Motive checks.
• Minor Change Shape (Su) – Disguise Self at will as a
Full Round Action. This is a Transformation, not
an Illusion. The Changeling’s body changes, but
not its possessions. The change is permanent until
willingly changed. Use of this ability grants a +10
Circumstance bonus on Disguise checks.
Favored Class: Rogue
[/sblock]



[sblock=Equipment]
+2 Mithril Full Plate armor - 14,500 gold, 25 LB
+1 Heavy Darkwood Shield - 1,257, 5 LB
Wand Chamber(Shield) - 100 gold, - LB
+1 Undead Bane Longsword - 8,015, gold 4 LB
Wand Chamber(Sword) - 100 gold, - LB
Cloak of Resistance - 1,000 gold, 1 LB
Wand of Cure Light Wounds - 750 gold, - LB
 MW Knee Blade - 320 gold, 2 LB
Boot Blade - 4 gold, 1/2 LB
Sleeve Blade - 4 gold, 1 LB
Composite Longbow +2 - 250 gold, 3 LB
Arrows(60) - 3 gold, 9 LB
Backpack - 2 gold, 2 LB
Bedroll - 1 Silver, 5 LB
_____
Total:  26,205 Gold, 1 silver


GP on person: 794, 1 silver
Encumbrance: 57.5 LB of gear
[/sblock]

[sblock=background]
Alevyth was born in a somewhat distant land, orphaned amongst a benevolent family of humans, who took him in despite his strange, inhuman appearance.  As he grew older, he learned to control his race's affinity for altering shape, and at his parents behest, chose a single appearance to use to slide into an identity less likely to create friction with society.  With that choice made, Alevyth lived most of his life as a normal 'human' boy.

As he grew older, the boy showed promise in his negotiating skills, avoiding conflicts and resolving problems without the use of his blade.  However, more often than not, he'd end up getting into fights with the other kids, because the boy also had a habit of attempting to solve problems people didn't always want solved.  Due to the number of scuffles the boy got into, his parents arranged for him to become a squire to a Knight.  While he channeled no divine might, the man was virtuous and sought to uphold justice and protect the less fortunate.

Alevyth learned from the man, but in combat lacked the rigid conduct that was required of a knight.  He took advantages the Knight refused.  And so, Alevyth eventually parted ways with the Knight, though not on entirely unpleasant terms.  While the boy did not fight as the noble tried to teach him, he did grasp the man's generous and forgiving nature.  Alevyth returned home for a short while, before deciding to wander, aiding the weak and less able with the skills he'd learned, shouldering burdens others would not.

During his travels, Alevyth slowly discovered he was able to simply sense when a person was evil, should he simply concentrate on them for a short span.  Likewise, many could tell he meant well upon his arrival.  It seemed he'd been granted the gifts he'd heard attributed to Paladins.  The boy was curious what deity had gifted him, but imagined it was either Ilmater or Helm, given his tendency to protect those in need of aid.

Additionally, the youth had taken to experimentation with his own unique abilities during this time, learning to use the ability to enhance his own physical abilities when in his chosen forms.  He could not apply them in his own form, however... to his chagrin.  

In his travels, he began learning more of the undead, and found himself pitying the beings condemned to it.  To that end, Alevyth vowed to ease the suffering of such beings, learning to combat their cursed forms and grant them release and respite.  And so he traveled, accumulating items to aid with his holy work and protect himself, aiding those he came across who truly needed aid.

When the young man heard of the trouble's in Angelwatch, he traveled long and hard to reach the place so that he may lend a hand in ending the suffering of both the living and the dead.
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 27, 2009)

Posted in the wrong thread. NPC placeholder.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2009)

Thok

Chaotic Neutral Male Half Orc Barbarian 8

Patron Deity: none

EXP: 28000
Strength 24 (+7) (Base 18, +2 racial, +2 level, +2 item)
Dexterity 16 (+3) (Base 14, +2 item)
Constitution 18 (+4) (Base 16, +2 item)
Intelligence 8 (-1) (Base 10, -2 racial)
Wisdom 10 (+0) (Base 10)
Charisma 6 (-2) (Base 8, -2 racial)

[sblock=Appearance]
Thok is tall and massive, his disproportionate muscles makes his haired head ridiculously small in comparison. His slightly black skin and his savage looks makes his presence not easy to bare.[/sblock]

Size: Medium
Age: 23
Weigh: 120 kg of ugly half orc
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black
Skin: Slightly blackened 
Total Hit Points: 128


Speed: 40 feet = 30 [base] + 10 [barbarian]

Armor Class: 18 = 10 + 5 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 3 [Dex] + 0 [size]

Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 15

Special: Fast movement, iliteracy, improved uncanny dodge, trap sense +2, rage 3/day, Damage reduction 1-

Initiative modifier: + 3
Fortitude save: + 10 = 6 [base] + 4 [constitution] 
Reflex save: + 5 = 2 [base] + 3 [Dex]
Will save: + 2 = 2 [base] 
Attack (handheld): +15/12 = +8/3 [base] +7 [strength] 
Attack (missile): +11/6 = +8/3 [base] + 3 [dexterity] 
Grapple check: +15 = 8 [base] +7 [strength] 
Great sword attack and damage: +17/+12 for  2d6+12 dmg (Crtical:17-20x2)
Composite Longbow attack and damage: +11/+6 for 1d8+4 dmg (Crtical: 20x3)

Light load: 233 lb.
Medium load: 234-466 lb.
Heavy load: 467-700lb.
Lift over head: 700 lb.
Lift off ground: 1400 lb.
Push or drag: 3500lb.


Languages: Common (barely), Orc

[sblock=Feats] 
Weapon focus (Greatsword)
Power attack
Cleave 
[/sblock] 

[sblock=Skills] 
Appraise - 1 = -1 [Int]
Balance +3 = + 3 [Dex] 
Bluff -2 = -2 [Cha]
*Climb +13 = + 7 [Str] + 6 Ranks
Concentration + 4 =  + 4 [Con]
Craft -2 = -2 [Int]
Decipher Script -1 = -1 [Int]
Diplomacy -2 = -2 [Cha] 
Disguise -2 = -2 [Cha]
Escape Artist +3 = + 3 [Dex] 
Forgery - 1 = -1 [Int]
Gather Information -2 = -2 [Cha]
Handle Animal -2 = -2 [Cha]
Heal + 0 = + 0 [Wis]
Hide +3 = + 3 [Dex] 
*Intimidate +9 = -2 [Cha] +11 ranks
*Jump +13 = + 7 [Str] +11 ranks
Knowledge (Architecture and engineering) - 1 = -1 [Int]
Knowledge (Dungeoneering)- 1 = -1 [Int]
Knowledge (Geography) - 1 = -1 [Int]
Knowledge (History)* - 1 = -1 [Int]
Knowledge (Arcana)* - 1 = -1 [Int]
Knowledge (The Planes)* - 1 = -1 [Int]
Knowledge (Religion)* - 1 = -1 [Int]
Knowledge (Local) - 1 = -1 [Int]
Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) - 1 = -1 [Int]
Listen + 0 = + 0 [Wis]
Move Silently +3 = + 3 [Dex] 
Open Locks +3 = + 3 [Dex] 
Perform -2 = -2 [Cha]
Profession + 0 = + 0 [Wis]
Ride +3 = + 3 [Dex] 
Search + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Sleight of Hand +3 = + 3 [Dex] 
Spot + 0 = + 0 [Wis]
Sense Motive + 0 = + 0 [Wis]
Spellcraft - 1 = -1 [Int]
Survival + 0 = + 0 [Wis]
*Swim +13 = + 7 [Str] +5 ranks
Use Magic Device -2 = -2 [Cha]
Use Rope +3 = + 3 [Dex] 
* = class skill 
[/sblock] 
[sblock=Half Orc]
Darkvision
Orc blood
[/sblock] 
[sblock=Equipment] 
Dexterity gloves +2         5000 gp
Belt of Ogre strengh (+2)   5000 gp         
Knee greatsword +1          8350 gp     
Composite long bow (+4str)  500gp 
Fortificated (25%)Chain shirt  +1               4100 gp  
Amulet of Health  +2        4000gp
Arrows           
Backpack 2lb (1)
Bedroll 5lb (1)
Blanket 3lb (1)
Flint/steel (1)
Grappling hook 4lb (1)
Oil 1lb (1)
Pot, iron 10lb (1)
Rope (50ft) 5lb (1)
Torch 1lb (1)
Waterskin 4lb (1)
Climber's kit 5lb (1)     
Money: 26950gp-27000gp = 50 gp [/sblock] 
[sblock=background]
Thok was a fair name for an ugly boy, son of an orc chieftain that raided the villaje of Last Lights, in a far away land. His mother never wanted him, upon birth, the poor woman left the child and hopefully the memories of the worst day of all her life, abandoned in the middle of the plains that surround the farming town of Last Lights. 
Thok was hopeless, just a little black spot on the green grass. 
If someone said destiny is tricky, that day proved that person true. 
9 month after the first raid, the orcs returned to raid the village again, and found the baby halforc in the middle of the night. They take the baby with them, and tried to raid the village, but this time, they found them prepared. Not many orcs escaped the battle with their lives.
Again, fortunately, Thok survived. 
He grew up in the brutality of an orc community, many times having to choose to kill or be killed. 
Although he was destined to be a powerful war chief as his father was, something his mother gave him never would let that happen. Thok was compassionate and caring. 
Ashamed for that, he abandoned his village and wandered the land, searching for understanding and finding none. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 21, 2010)

[sblock=Herriman] Herriman Shadowatcher

*Herriman*

*Neutral Good* Male Halfling  Rogue 2/Incarnate 4/Umbral Disciple 3

*Patron Deity*: Olidimmara

EXP: 40,500

(36 POINT-BUY, MINIMUM 10)
*Strength 12* (+1) (6 points - 2 racial)
*Dexterity 21* (+5) (10 points + 2 racial + 1 level + 2 item)
*Constitution 18 *(+4) (8 points + 1 level + 2 item)
*Intelligence 12* (+1) (4 points)
*Wisdom 14* (+2) (6 points)
*Charisma 10* (+0) (2 points)


*Size:* Small
*Age:* 28
*Height:* 3’1”
*Weight:* 35 lbs.
*Eyes:* Dark Green
*Hair:* Light Brown
*Skin:* White

[sblock=Appearance] Herriman Shadowatcher is a nondescript Halfling, and he likes it that way. His clothing is always plain, with his chain shirt hidden underneath a lumpy, large cloak. Most of his items appear, at first glance, to be either old and worn, or second-hand. His small size makes it even easier for him to avoid notice. 

His face is usually serious or blank, even while his eyes are glittering with amusement or excitement. Herriman has a tendency not to care about his appearance, with his hair in a mess and his clothes usually wrinkled and lumpy, though he does maintain an average level of hygiene. [/sblock]


*Total Hit Points: 90* (12+24+18+36)

*Speed:* 20 feet

*Armor Class:* 21 (22-24) = 10 + 6 [armor] + 5 [dexterity] (+ 1, 2, or 3 [deflection, essential])
*Touch AC:* 15 (16-18)
*Flat-footed:* 16 (17-19)

*Meldshaper Level:* *4*
*Soulmeld DC: 10 + Essentia Invested + 2 (Wis)*

*Initiative modifier:* + 9 = 5 [dexterity] + 4 [Improved Initiative]
*Fortitude save:* + 13 = 0 [Rog base] + 4 [Inc base] + 1 [UmD base] + 4 [constitution] + 1 [racial] + 3 [resistance]
*Reflex save:* + 16 = 3 [Rog base] + 1 [Inc base] + 3 [UmD base] + 5 [dexterity] + 1 [racial] + 3 [resistance]
*Will save:* + 13 = 0 [Rog base] + 4 [Inc base] + 3 [UmD base] + 2 [wisdom] + 1 [racial] + 3 [resistance]
*Attack (handheld):* + 7 (or +11) = 5 [base] + 1 [strength] (or +5 [dexterity] + 1 [size]
*Attack (missile):* + 11 = 5 [base] + 5 [dexterity] + 1 [size]
*Grapple check:* + 1 = 4 [base] + 1 [strength] - 4 [size]

*Weapon proficiency:* All simple, plus hand crossbow, rapier, sap, short bow and short sword. Proficient with light armor, medium armor and shields. (Rogue and Incarnate proficiencies.)

Light load: 33 lb. or less
Medium load: 34-66 lb.
Heavy load: 67-99 lb.
Lift over head: - 99 lb.
Lift off ground: - 198 lb.
Push or drag: - 495 lb.


*Languages:* Common, Halfling, Elven


[sblock=Feats]
Improved Initiative
Dodge
Weapon Finesse
Bonus Essentia (Magic of Incarnum, page 35)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Skill points: 36+42 (8 base + 1 Int mod.)x4 
Skill points per Rogue level: 9 (8 base + 1 Int mod)
Skill points per Incarnate level: 3 (2 base + 1 Int mod)
Skill points per Umbral Disciple level: 7 (6 base + 1 Int mod)
Skill points max ranks: Class: 12  Cross-class: 6

*Appraise + 1* = 1 [Int]
*Balance + 7* = 5 [Dex] + 2 [synergy]
*Bluff + 0* = 0 [Cha]
*Climb + 3* = 1 [Str] + 2 [racial]
*Concentration + 8* = 4 [base] + 4 [Con]
*Craft + 1* = 1 [Int]
*Diplomacy + 0* = 0 [Cha]
*Disguise + 0* = 0 [Cha]
*Escape Artist + 9* = 4 [base] + 5 [Dex]
*Forgery + 1* = 1 [Int]
*Gather Information + 0* = 0 [Cha]
*Heal + 2* = 2 [Wis]
*Hide + 20* = 11 [base] + 5 [Dex] + 4 [size]
*Intimidate + 0* = 0 [Cha]
*Jump - 1* = 1 [Str] - 6 [speed] + 2 [racial] + 2 [synergy]
*Knowledge (Arcana) + 5* = 4 [base] + 1 [Int]
*Knowledge (Religion) + 5* = 4 [base] + 1 [Int]
*Listen + 15* = 11 [base] + 2 [Wis] + 2 [racial]
*Move Silently + 23* = 11 [base] + 5 [Dex] + 5 [item] + 2 [racial]
*Open Lock +13* = 4 [base] + 5 [Dex] + 2 [circumstance/MWK tools] + 2 [insight, +2E]
*Ride + 5* = 5 [Dex]
*Search + 5* = 4 [base] + 1 [Int]
*Spot + 8* = 6 [base] + 2 [Wis]
*Sense Motive + 2* = 2 [Wis]
*Spellcraft + 1* = 1 [Int]
*Survival + 2* = 2 [Wis]
*Swim + 1* = 1 [Str]
*Use Rope + 5* = 5 [Dex]
*Tumble + 16* = 11 [base] + 5 [Dex]
[/sblock]


[sblock=Soulmelds]
*Currently Shaped Soulmelds:* Armguards of Disruption (Arms), Theft Gloves (Hands), Strongheart Vest (Heart), Crystal Helm (crown, BOUND)
*Total Soulmelds Shaped: * 4
*Essentia Pool/Max Essentia Capacity:* 8/2 (3 for Incarnate soulmelds)
*Chakra Binds: *1, crown, feet and hands chakras available
[/sblock]


[sblock=Level Advancement]1: Rogue 1

HP: 6+4

Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +4, Hide +4, Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Open Lock +4, Search +4, Spot +4, Tumble +4, 

Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding

*Feats:* Improved Initiative, Nimble Fingers (bonus)

2: Incarnate 1


HP: 6+4

Concentration +2, Knowledge (arcana +1)

Aura of Good, Detect Opposition (evil), meld shaping (soulmelds: 2, essentia pool: 1)

3: Incarnate 2


HP: 6+4

Conentration +2, Knowledge (arcana +1)

Chakra Bind (crown) (soulmelds: 3, essentia pool: 2, chakra binds: 1)

*Feats:* Dodge

4: Incarnate 3


HP: 6+4

Knowledge (arcana +1), Knowledge (religion +2)

Expanded Soulmeld Capacity +1, Incarnum Radiance 1/day (soulmelds: 3, essentia pool: 3, chakra binds: 1)

5: Rogue 2


HP: 6+4

Hide +4, Listen +4, Move Silently +1

Evasion

6: Umbral Disciple 1


HP: 6+4

Hide +1, Listen +1, Move Silently +4, Tumble +1

Sept Knowledge, Step of the Bodiless, +1 essentia (soulmelds: 3, essentia pool: 4, chakra binds: 1)

*Feats:* Weapon Finesse

7: Umbral Disciple 2


HP: 6+4

Hide +1, Listen +1, Move Silently +1, Tumble +4

Sneak Attack +1d6 (total 2d6)

8: Umbral Disciple 3


HP: 6+4

Hide +1, Listen +1, Move Silently +1, Spot +2, Tumble +2

Embrace of Shadow, +1 essentia (soulmelds: 3, essentia pool: 5, chakra binds: 1)

9: Incarnate 4

HP: 6+4

Knowledge (arcana) +1, Knowledge (religion) +2

Chakra bind (feet, hands) +1 soulmeld, +1 essentia (soulmelds: 4, essential pool: 6+2 (feat), chakra binds: 1)

*Feats:* Bonus Essentia (Magic of Incarnum, page 35)


[/sblock]

[sblock=Halfling]*  Small: As Small creatures, Halflings get a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but uses smaller weapons than humans use and lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character
* Halfling base land speed is 20 feet.     
* +2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, Listen and Move Silently checks. 
* +1 racial bonus on all saving throws.
* +2 morale bonus on saves against fear. Stacks with racial bonus
* +1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.    
* Automatic Language: Common and Halfling. 
Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, and Orc. 
* Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass Halfling’s rogue class does not count when determining whether it takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Equipment]
Masterwork Sap 1 lb. 301 gp
+1 Rapier 1 lb. 2,320 gp

+2 Mithral Chain Shirt 6.25 lbs. 5,100 gp
Traveler’s Outfit (weight not counted, free)

Ring of Sustenance 0 lb. 2,500 gp
Amulet of Health +2 0 lb. 4,000 gp
Boots of Elvenkind .5 lb. 2,500 gp
Gloves of Dexterity +2 0 lb. 4,000 gp
Handy Haversack 2.5 lb. 2,000 gp
Cloak of Resistance +3 .5 lb. 9,000 gp

4 belt pouches 1 lb. 4 gp (total)

*3 bottles of silversheen 0 lb. 750 gp (total)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (CL 1, 50 charges) 750 gp
4 potions of Cure Light Wounds (CL 1) 200 gp (total)
1 potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (CL 3) 300 gp
Wand of Light (CL 1, 50 charges) 375 gp
2 Elixirs of Truth 1,000 gp (total)

Bedroll 2.5 lbs. 1 sp
2 bags of caltrops 1 lb. 2 gp (total)
Rope, silk (50 ft.) 2.5 lbs 10 gp
Signal whistle 0 lb. 8 sp

Everburning Torch .5 lb. 110 gp
3 flasks of Acid 1.5 lbs. 30 gp (total)
2 vials of Antitoxin 0 lb. 100 gp (total)
2 tanglefoot bags 1 lb. 100 gp (total)

Masterwork Thieves’ Tools 1 lb. 100 gp*
_____
Total: 26,552 gp and 9 sp, 13 lb (Bolded items are in the Handy Haversack, negating weight)


*GP on person: 43 pp 13 gp, 11 sp (total 447 gp, 1 sp)* (in Handy Haversack pocket)

Starting gold 27,000
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Herriman grew up on the street. His father, a small-time sculptor, was killed in an accident, when a statue he was in the process of carving tipped over and fell on him, crushing him beneath its weight. Little Herriman was 5 at the time. Herriman’s mother had never learned a real profession and so the family was forced onto the street as they couldn’t support themselves any more. Herriman was the eldest of 4, with two little sisters (Rosie and Bella) and a slightly younger brother (Frederic), and so it fell to him to help his mother the most. Of course, with no money and no apprenticeships really possible, Herriman took to the life of a street rat, snatching purses and coins when he could, or sneaking into locked places and stealing a handful of baubles to sell.

His “profession” led to a number of troubles. He got caught every so often, spending some time in the city jail, which made it even harder for his family. During one of his stays in prison, his mother contracted an illness and soon died. After release, Herriman went back to his family’s lean-to in one of the alleys, only to find the place abandoned. He searched the city for them, eventually finding his younger brother who told Herriman just what had happened, and that his sisters had run away in their grief.
The young man sank into a depression, coming down with a bad fever soon after. In one of his dreams, lying in an alley, his mother spoke to him, telling him to find a different path, and that she would always be with him. Soon after that, the fever died down and Herriman left. He apologized to his brother for what had happened, as Herriman blamed himself for not being there when his mother had died, and promised to find his sisters and send them back, while he sought out a new calling.

Soon after he started traveling, Herriman learned of the rare power of incarnum. The still-grief-stricken Halfling immediately saw it as a way to connect and hold onto his departed mother, and so he sought out a far-off school that was rumored to have knowledge of the strange power, abandoning his quest to find his sisters. It took him some time to reach the college, and he ended up using what little money he had (stolen elsewhere) to fund his education. He was a devoted student, quickly learning and retaining the methods and binding his first soulmeld in near-record time.

After he left the school, Herriman remembered his promise to his brother. Frantic now, he raced to the nearest large city and chartered passage back to his homeland. Of course, after such time had passed, his sisters’ trails had gone cold long ago…

Herriman traveled ever since, not daring to return to his brother, but still trying to find his sisters. His continued to focus on meld shaping as he wandered. He took on small odd jobs to pay for food, even joining a few mercenary groups in need of someone with light fingers. Over time, he settled for a little while in a larger city, convinced he would never find his sisters. And he went back to his original habits, even joining a small thieves’ guild…

With the help of his unusual soulmelds, and his own natural talents (in addition to his previous experience), he became somewhat successful. But then one of his heists went out of control. Herriman had been sent to steal a few things from a jewelry shop and the shop owner had caught him in the act. Rather than call the guards, the owner tried to stab Herriman. The Halfling thief fought back, killing the older human. He had never taken a humanoid’s life before, had always ran when caught. And what scared him more was that he thought he had enjoyed it… The Halfling ran, leaving the thieves’ guild and the murder behind.

As he hurried out of the city, he realized that what he had done was wrong, even though it had felt good. He thought about this on the road and came to the realization that such urges must be controlled, put to a better use, along with his skills. He would learn to use the darkness outside to protect himself and the darkness inside to protect others. Since then, Herriman has been going where it sounded like people needed help, using the abilities he has garnered and cultivated to assist wherever he can. And when he heard the whisperings about the Valley of the Dead, he took his assortment of possessions and left for there.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Sep 21, 2010)

[sblock=Lórquelië]

Lórquelië Coranarya

Her name is _Quenya_ and translates as _autumn dream._ Her last name derives from the word for solar year and means _throughout the passing of the sun_ (literally round-sun). Her name is spoken [ lorkeli-e ].

*Lawful Neutral* Female Noldorin (Gray Elf) *Wizard (Conjurer) 3 / Master Specialist 2 / Incantatrix 3*

*Strength 8* (-1) [10 base] - 2 [racial]
*Dexterity 10* (+0) [8 base] + 2 [racial] + 0 [spell]
*Constitution 14 *(+2) [16 base] - 2 [racial] + 0 [item]
*Intelligence 26* (+8) [18 base] + 2 [racial] + 2 [level] + 4 [item]
*Wisdom 8* (-1) [10 base] -2 [racial]
*Charisma 16* (+3) [14 base] +2 [racial]

[sblock=Appearance]






Lórquelië is pale, even for her kin. Her amber eyes waver, and her long hair is of a dark blue, silvery color. Her lips are always blue, as if she froze. Her remarkable frailty is emphasized by her height and her thin stature. Sometimes, she wavers, and almost seems to fade, as if her shadow ate her.

She wears white robes of fine silk in several layers of ornate design. 

[/sblock]


*Total Hit Points: 48*

*Speed:* 30 feet

*Armor Class:* 10 = 10 + 0 [dexterity] + 0 [shield/spell] + 0 [armor/spell] + 0 [natural/spell]
*Touch AC:* 10
*Flat-footed:* 10

*Character Level:* *9* (including LA +1)
*Caster Level:* *8*

*Initiative modifier:* + 4 = 0 [dexterity] + 4 [feat]
*Fortitude save:* + 3 = 2 [base] + 2 [constitution] + 0 [item] + 0 [spell] -1 [flaw]
*Reflex save:* + 2 = 2 [base] + 0 [dexterity] + 0 [item] + 0 [spell]
*Will save:* + 10 = 9 [base] -1 [wisdom] + 0 [item] + 0 [spell] +2 [feat]

[sblock=Racial]

Gray Elf
Taller and grander in physical appearance than others of their race, gray elves have a reputation for being aloof and arrogant (even by elven standards). They have either silver hair and amber eyes or pale golden hair and violet eyes. They prefer clothing of white, silver, yellow, or gold, with cloaks of deep blue or purple.
+2 INT, +2 DEX, -2 CON, -2 STR
Medium size, base land speed is 30 ft.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects
Low-light vision
Weapon proficiency: Elves are automatically proficient with the longsword, rapier, longbow, composite longbow, shortbow and composite shortbow
+2 racial bonus to Listen, Search, and Spot checks. Ane lf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan.
Favored Class: Wizard -> Sorcerer (see magic-blooded, below).

[sblock=Magic-Blooded]
A humanoid or monstrous humanoid race that has been infused with arcane energy (DR306, p. 64). Appearance is as Ancestor Race, except for odd little things, like different colored eyes, or sparkles falling from their hair. Strong tendency towards chaotic behavior. 
o WIS -2, CHA +2
o Any special vision from the Ancestor Race is replaced with Low-Light Vision
o +2 Racial bonus on Spellcraft checks & the skill can be used untrained. 
o +2 Racial bonus on Knowledge (arcana) checks & the skill can be used untrained. 
o Gain the following spell-like abilities at Character level: _Detect Magic, 1/day, Nystul’s Magic Aura, 1/day, Nystul’s Undetectable Aura, 1/day, Read Magic, 1/day_
o Favored class becomes Sorcerer
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shade]
*Shade (Outsider)*
All shades have the following powers when within shadows or darkness. In well-lit surroundings (daylight or the radius of a daylight spell), none of these powers function:
LA +1 
o Charisma +2
o Speed +5 ft.
o +1 Deflection AC
o +1 Luck bonus to saves
o Hide/MS +2
o Listen/Spot +1
o Shadesight (Sp): Darkvision 60 ft. Can see normally through any darkness effect, but not through fog, invisibility, obscurement, and so on. 
o Shadow Image (Sp) 3/day, as mirror image, 1d4 images, plus one image per three levels
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Special]

[sblock=Wizard (Conjurer)]
Prohibited schools: Enchantment, Illusion
Scribe Scroll -> Improved Initiative
Summon Familiar -> Abrupt Jaunt 8/day
[/sblock]

[sblock=Incantatrix]
Prohibited school: Necromancy
Cooperative Metamagic (Su) (11/day)
Metamagic Effect (Su) (11/day)

[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats]
Feats:
Magical Aptitude (free)
Improved Initiative (Fighter feat variant for Scribe Scroll)
Practiced Spellcaster (CAr) (1st)
Precocious Apprentice (CAr) (flaw)
Spell Focus (Conjuration) (flaw)
Greater Spell Focus (Conjuration) (3rd)
Iron Will (Otyugh’s Den)
Skill Focus (Spellcraft) (Master Spec.)
Extend Spell (6th)
Persistent Spell (CAr) (Incantatrix bonus)

Flaws:
Body Maimed
Spirit Maimed

[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]

Skill Points:
1st Level: (2+5) *4 = 28
2nd – 7th level: (2+5) each = 42
8th level: (2+6) = 8

SUM = 78

*Concentration + 13* = 11 [base] + 2 [Con] 
*Decipher Sript + 13* = 5 [base] + 8 [Int]
*Intimidate + 5* = 5 [base] + 0 [Cha]
*Knowledge (Arcana) + 26* = 11 [base] + 8 [Int] +2 [race] +5 [item]
*Knowledge (Planes) + 19* = 11 [base] + 8 [Int]
*Knowledge (Nature) + 13* =  5 [base] + 8 [Int]
*Knowledge (Religion) + 19* = 11 [base] + 8 [Int] 
*Sense Motive + 2* = 2 [base] + 0 [Wis]
*Spellcraft + 35 or +37 (Conjuration)* = 11 [base] + 8 [Int] + 3 [feat] + 2 [synergy] +2 [feat] +2 [feat] +2 [race] +5 [item] + 2 if conjuration [class]
*Use Magic Device + 1 or +5 (scrolls)* = 1 [base] + 0 [Cha] +4 [synergy, scrolls only] + 2 if aburation [class]

4 points open

(work in progress, will recalculate at the end)

[/sblock]


[sblock=Items]
Headband of Intellect +4 (16000)
Tome of Ancient Lore (MIC, 5500)
Otyugh Hole entry (3000)

Silver Daggers (22 gp) for Cloud of Knives

Starting Wealth: 27000
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Known]

*Banned Schools: Enchantment, Illusion and Necromancy*

_ = Conjuration
* = Persistable

*Known Spells:*

(still partially work in progress)



> *0 level*: (all)






> *1 level* (10 + 2 bought): Mage Armor, Grease, Shield*, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Nightshield* (SC), Detect Undead*, Identify, Mount, Lesser Orb of Sound (SC), Summon Monster I, Ray of Clumsiness (SC)






> *2 level* (4 + 2 bought): Glitterdust, Cloud of Knives* (PHB2), See Invisibility*, Rope Trick, Greater Alarm (SC), Resist Elements






> *3 level* (4 + 9 bought): Phantom Steed, Dispel Magic, Blacklight (SC), Dragonskin* (SC), Caustic Smoke (CM), Alter Fortune (PHB2), Anticipate Teleportation* (SC), Sound Lance (SC), Stinking Could, Protection from Elements, Spellcaster’s Bane* (CM), Unluck (SC), Reverse Arrows* (SC), Unicorn Arrow (PHB2)






> *4 level* (4 + 3 bought): Black Tentacles, Ray Deflection* (SC), Heart of Earth* (CM), Orb of Force (SC), Celerity (PHB2), Defenestrating Sphere (SC), Assay Spell Resistance* (SC)




[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells / Day]

*Spells/Day*
*0 level:* 4+1 = 4+ 1 Conjuration
*1 level:* 6+1 = 4 + 2 [Int] + 1 Conjuration
*2 level:* 6+1 = 3 + 2 [Int] + 1 Conjuration +1 Feat
*3 level:* 5+1 = 3 + 2 [Int] + 1 Conjuration
*4 level:* 4+1 = 2 + 2 [Int] + 1 Conjuration

DC to Persist
*0 level:* 36
*1 level:* 39
*2 level:* 42
*3 level:* 45
*4 level:* 48
*5 level:* 51

[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared]

_ = Conjuration (DC +3)
* = Persistable
Spells in Yellow are persisted daily. Cloud of Knives is persisted as soon as it is feasible.
Normally active spells (in addition to persisted spells): Mage Armor, Heart of Earth

– 0 – (4+1 – DC 18)
Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic*, Light, Message

– 1 – (6+1 – DC 19)
Mage Armor, Shield*, Protection from Evil, Grease, Nightshield* (SC), Detect Undead*, Lesser Orb of Sound (SC)

– 2 – (6+1 – DC 20)
Glitterdust (3), Cloud of Knives* (PHB2), See Invisibility*, Rope Trick, Greater Alarm (SC)

– 3 – (5+1 – DC 21)
Phantom Steed, Dispel Magic, Blacklight (SC), Dragonskin* (SC), Unluck (SC), Reverse Arrows* (SC)

– 4 – (4+1 – DC 22)
Black Tentacles, Ray Deflection* (SC), Heart of Earth* (CM), Defenestrating Sphere (SC), Orb of Force (SC)

[/sblock]

[sblock=Current Status]

With persisted and active spells.

Active Spells:
* = Persisted
(X) = Extended
Mage Armor (X), Detect Magic*, Shield*, Nightshield*, Detect Undead*, See Invisibility*, Dragonskin*, Reverse Arrows*, Cloud of Knives*, Heart of Earth (X), Prot. from Evil

Abilities (used/daily uses)
Metamagic Effect: 10/11
Abjupt Jaunt: 1/8

[sblock=Spells Prepared (Current Status)]

_ = Conjuration (DC +3)
* = Persistable
Spells in Yellow are persisted daily. Cloud of Knives is persisted as soon as it is feasible.
Normally active spells (in addition to persisted spells): Mage Armor, Heart of Earth

– 0 – (4+1 – DC 18)
Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic*, Light, Message 

– 1 – (6+1 – DC 19)
Mage Armor, Shield*, Protection from Evil, Grease, Nightshield* (SC), Detect Undead*, Lesser Orb of Sound (SC)

– 2 – (6+1 – DC 20)
Glitterdust (2), Cloud of Knives* (PHB2), See Invisibility*, Rope Trick, Greater Alarm (SC)

– 3 – (5+1 – DC 21)
Phantom Steed, Dispel Magic, Blacklight (SC), Dragonskin* (SC), Unluck (SC), Reverse Arrows* (SC)

– 4 – (4+1 – DC 22)
Black Tentacles, Ray Deflection* (SC), Heart of Earth* (CM), Defenestrating Sphere (SC), Orb of Force (SC)

[/sblock]

*Speed:* 30 feet

*Armor Class:* 22 = 10 + 0 [dexterity] + 4 [shield/spell] + 4 [armor/spell] + 4 [natural/spell]
*Touch AC:* 14
*Flat-footed:* 22

*Hit Points (current/max):* 48/48 (plus 16 temp. HP from Heart of Earth)

*Character Level:* *9* (including LA +1)
*Caster Level:* *8*

*Initiative modifier:* + 4 = 0 [dexterity] + 4 [feat]
*Fortitude save:* + 5 = 2 [base] + 2 [constitution] + 0 [item] + 2 [spell] -1 [flaw]
*Reflex save:* + 4 = 2 [base] + 0 [dexterity] + 0 [item] + 2 [spell]
*Will save:* + 12 = 9 [base] -1 [wisdom] + 0 [item] + 2 [spell] +2 [feat]

*BAB* +3

[sblock=Special]
Out of bright light:
o Charisma +2
o Speed +5 ft.
o +1 Deflection AC
o +1 Luck bonus to saves
o Hide/MS +2
o Listen/Spot +1
o Shadesight (Sp): Darkvision 60 ft. Can see normally through any darkness effect, but not through fog, invisibility, obscurement, and so on. 
o Shadow Image (Sp) 3/day, as mirror image, 1d4 images, plus one image per three levels (uses: 1/3)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2010)

*Geryk Cleric 5/ Radiant Servant 4*

Geryk Lavrynt

"Barer of the Sacred Font of Lathander"

Neutral Good Male Human Cleric 5/Radiant Servant 4

Patron Deity: Lathander “The Morninglord”

EXP: 

Strength 16 (+3) (+2 from belt of Priestly might)
Dexterity 12 (+1) 
Constitution 12 (+1) 
Intelligence 12 (+1) 
Wisdom 20 (+5) (+2 level) (+2 Periapt)
Charisma 15 (+2)

Size: Medium
Age: 33
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 165 lb
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Black turning gray
Skin: Pale
Appearance: a once handsome man aging before his time with a haggard look, pale skin, graying hair and red rimmed eyes. 
Total Hit Points: 73

Speed: 30 feet (20 in armor)

Armor Class: 26 = 10 + 9 [armor] +3[shield] + 1 [dexterity]+1[feat—heavy armor optimization]+1[Ring of Protection]+1[natural from belt of Priestly might]
Touch AC: 12
Flat-footed: 22

Special: 

Type: Medium Humanoid

Caster Level: 9
Spell DC: 10 + Spell Level + 4 (wis) 

Initiative modifier: + 3 = + 1 [dexterity] +2 [belt of battle]
Fortitude save: + 8 = 6 [base] + 1 [constitution]+1[armor] 
Reflex save: + 5 = 3 [base] + 1 [dexterity] +1[armor]
Will save: + 13 = 6 [base] + 5 [wisdom] +2 [moral: aura of warding—radiant servant su] 
Attack (handheld): +8 = 6 [base] + 2 [strength] 
Attack (missile): +11 = 6 [base] + 5 [wisdom—zen archery feat] 
Grapple check: +8 = 6 [base] + 2 [strength] 

Light load: 58 lbs. or less
Medium load: 59-116 lbs.
Heavy load: 117-175 lbs.
Lift over head: 175 lbs.
Lift off ground: 350 lbs.
Push or drag: 175x5 lbs.

Languages: Common, Celestial 

[sblock=Feats]

Combat Casting (Human Bonus)
[General] (PH p92)
—
+4 bonus on Concentration checks to cast a spell defensively, while grappled, or while pinned.

Extra Turning [General] (PH p94) (1st Level)
Ability to Turn or Rebuke creatures
Each time you take this feat, you gain an additional 4 uses per day of your Turning / Rebuking ability. If you have more than one such ability, you must choose which ability it adds to when you take the feat. You may take this feat multiple times.

Shielded Casting (3rd Level)
[General] (RoS p144)
Combat Casting Shield Proficiency Concentration: 5 ranks
As long as you have a Light, Heavy or Tower Shield ready, you do not provoke Attacks of Opportunity for casting spells in combat.

Zen Archery (6th level)
[General] (CWar p106)
Wisdom 13 Base Attack Bonus +1
You may use your Wisdom modifier instead of your Dexterity modifier when making ranged attacks.

Heavy Armor Optimization (9th Level)
[General, Fighter] (RoS p141)
Armor Proficiency (heavy) Base Attack Bonus +4
When wearing Heavy Armor, increase the AC by 1 and reduce the Armor Check penalty by 1.

Negotiator [General] (PH p94) (Campaign bonus)
+2 sense motive and diplomacy checks.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]

48=12x(2+1[Int]+1[race])

Appraise + 1 = + 1 [Int] 
Balance - 5 = + 1 [Dex] - 5 [ACP]
Bluff + 4 = + 4 [Cha]
Climb -4 = + 2 [Str] - 5 [ACP]
Concentration* + 6/+10 =  5 [base] + 1 [Con]+4[cast a spell defensively, while grappled, or while pinned—combat casting feat] 
Craft* + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Decipher Script + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Diplomacy* + 16 = 10[base] + 2 [Cha] +2 [synergy: sense motive] + 2 [feat: negotiator]
Disguise + 2 = + 2 [Cha]
Escape Artist - 4 = + 1 [Dex] - 5 [ACP]
Forgery + 1 = + 1 [Int] 
Gather Information + 2 = + 2 [Cha]
Handle Animal + 2 = + 2 [Cha]
Heal* + 10 = 5 [base]+ 5 [Wis]
Hide -4 = + 1 [Dex] - 5 [ACP]
Intimidate + 2 = + 2 [Cha]
Jump - 3 = + 2 [Str] - 5 [ACP]
Knowledge (Architecture and engineering) + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Knowledge (Geography) + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Knowledge (History)* +6 = 5 [base] + 1 [Int]
Knowledge (Arcana)* + 3 = 2 [base] + 1 [Int]
Knowledge (The Planes)* + 3 = 2 [base] + 1 [Int]
Knowledge (Religion)* + 10 = 9 [base] + 1 [Int]
Knowledge (Local) + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Listen + 5 = + 5 [Wis]
Move Silently - 4 = + 1 [Dex] - 5 [ACP]
Open Locks + 1 = + 1 [Dex]
Perform +2 = + 2 [Cha]
Profession* + 5 = + 5 [Wis]
Ride + 1 = + 1 [Dex]
Search + 1 = + 1 [Int]
Sleight of Hand + 1 = + 1 [Dex] 
Spot + 5 = + 5 [Wis]
Sense Motive* + 12 = 5 [base] + 5 [Wis] + 2 [feat: negotiator]
Spellcraft* + 6 = 5 [base] + 1 [Int]
Survival + 5 = + 5 [Wis]
Swim - 8 = + 2 [Str] - 10 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +2/+4 = +2 [Cha] + 2 [synergy: spellcraft usable on scrolls only]
Use Rope + 1 = + 1 [Dex]
* = class skill
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
0 6, 1st 5+d, 2nd 5+d, 3rd 4+d, 4th 3+d, 5th 2+d
0 Detect Magic x2, Guidance, Mending, Light x2 
1st Disrupt Undead (d), Shield of Faith, Protection from Evil, Bless, Updraft (sc), Impede (comp champ)
2nd Heat Metal (d), Spiritual Weapon, Sound Burst, Hold Person, buff spell tbd, buff spell tbd
3rd Searing Light (d), Dispel Magic, Stone Shape, Prayer, Searing Light
4th Fire Shield (d), Healing Spirit (ph2), Restoration, Panacea (sc), Divine Might 
5th Flame Strike (d), Righteous Might, Zone of Revelation (sc) 
[/sblock]

Level Advancement

[sblock=Class Features]
Turn Undead

Spontaneous Casting of Heal Spells

Sun Domain
Granted Power: Once per day, you can perform a greater turning against undead in place of a regular turning. The greater turning is like a normal turning except that the undead creatures that would be turned are destroyed instead. 

GLORY DOMAIN  Granted Power: Turn undead with a +2 bonus on the turning check and +1d6 on the turning damage roll.

Radiance: When a radiant servant casts any spell with the light descriptor, the radius of illumination is 
doubled, and the spell is treated as if it were one level higher than it actually is for all purposes, including determining whether it can counter or dispel a spell with the darkness descriptor. Thus, a daylight spell cast by a radiant servants sheds light in a 120-foot radius and is treated as a 4th-level spell, allowing it to counter or dispel any darkness spell of 4th level or lower.

Extra Greater Turning:  The radiant servant can perform a greater turning (the granted power of the Sun domain) a number of times per day equal to 3 + her Charisma modifier. 2 uses expended

Divine Health (Ex): A radiant servant who is at least 2nd level is immune to all diseases, including magical 
diseases such as mummy rot and lycanthropy.

Empower Healing (Ex): When a radiant servant at least 2nd level casts a domain spell from the Healing domain, that spell is affected as though by the Empower Spell feat. This spell does not use up a higher-level slot.

Aura of Warding (Su): Starting at 3rd level, a radiant servant and all allies within 10 feet of him gain a +2 morale bonus on all Will saving throws.

Radian Servant levels stack with Cleric Levels for undead turning and spell casting.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Race]

* Humanoid (human)
* Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
* Human base land speed is 30 feet.
* 1 extra feat at first level
* 4 extra skill points at first level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level
* Automatic Languages: Common Bonus Languages:  Any (other than secret languages)
* Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human takes an experience point penalty
her highest-level class does not count.
* Level Adjustment: +0
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment] 

Clerical Vestments
Travelers outfit 1 gp, 5 lbs.
+1 Sacred Heavy Mace (Holy Water Sprinkler) (8,362 gp) 8 lbs. Libris Mortis p. 74 MIC p. 42
By speaking the appropriate command word, you can sheathe a sacred weapon in luminous positive energy. If you are not undead, this energy does not harm you; otherwise, you take 1 point of Charisma damage for each round that you hold the weapon. This effect lasts until you speak another command word to end it. While activated, a sacred weapon deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to any undead target (or 2d6 points against an evil outsider) on a successful hit. Also, it is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
The oversized hollow head of this heavy mace is actually a reservoir that holds one pint of liquid. Any hit by the holy water sprinkler also affects the target as if it had been within the splash radius of a thrown flask of holy water (1 point of damage to undead creatures and evil outsiders for holy water). A full reservoir has eight uses. Alternatively, the wielder can choose to release the entire reservoir with a successful hit. Treat his as if the target had been hit directly by a flask of holy water (2d4), but subtract 1 point of damage for each use already dispensed from the reservoir. There is no splash effect from such a hit. Filling the reservoir is a standard action that provokes attacks of opportunity.
+1 Full Plate of Agility and Stamina (3650gp) 30 lbs. -5acp +1 to reflex and fortitude saves. 

Lesser Iron Ward diamond (2000gp) DR 3/- for up to 30 points a day.

+1 Shield, Gauntlet (1375gp) 20 lbs. -1acp Races of Stone p. 158 Sanctified Dun p. 33 Wand Chamber  Dun. p. 34 Shield Sheath RoS p. 158.  
May hold objects in the shield hand, cast Somatic spells, etc. Can be used as a holy symbol and can hold one wand as ‘readied’. A scabbard for a Light weapon is added to the inside of a shield and if the shield is readied may be drawn as a free action.

True Holy symbol (500gp) 1lb. Planer Handbook p. 71 
Appearing in all other ways to be merely a holy symbol, this item in fact comes from the home plane of the deity the symbol represents—and carries with it a modicum of the deity’s power. Attempts to turn undead using the true holy symbol provides a +2 sacred bonus on the character’s turning check (1d20 + the character’s Cha modifier).
Periapt of Wisdom +2 4000 gp. 
Ring of Protection +1 2000 gp.
Wand of Vigor, Lesser 750 gp (charges 49) Spell compendium p. 229 grants fast healing 1 for 11 rounds.
Wand of Light of Mercuria 750 gp (charges 50) Spell compendium p. 132 
Wand of Cure Light Wounds 750 gp (charges 49) (in wand chamber)
Handy Haversack 2000 gp 5 lbs.
Glowing Orb 50 gp, created by Geryk Spell Compendium p. 106. 
6 javelins 6 gp. 12 lbs.
Short spear 1 gp 3 lbs.
MW Dagger 302 gp. 1 lb. (In shield sheath)
Spell Component Pouch 5 gp. 2 lbs.
Healers’ Kit 50 gp. 1 lb.
Holy Symbol, Silver 25 gp
Holy Symbol, Wooden x2 1 gp

Ferival's old belt of Priestly Might and Battle (MIC) +2 str, +2 Init, +1 natural armor and 3 charges/day 1=move, 2=standard, 3=full
2 Commune spells on scrolls (from Ferival)


-Bedroll 1 sp. 5 lbs.
-Holy water 12 flasks 300 gp. 12 lbs.
-Water skin
-Trail Rations (x10) 5 gp. 10 lbs.
-Blessed Bandage x2 10 gp. Immediately stabilizes patient, but heals no damage (MIC).
-Potion of Cure Light Wounds 50 gp.
14 gp.  3x 10 gp. Gem. 


[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Geryk Lavrynt was born the third child to a minor noble house in the Barony of Surphases near the east coast. Following in the long standing family tradition as a lesser son, Geryk was given to the church. He chose the path of the Morning Lord. His father gave him a fine suit of armor on his naming day and took him to the Temple to serve. His early days in the church were marked by eager success. Geryk had a quick mind and the studies came easy for him. He soon advanced to become a traveling Cleric on a regular route with an older priestess named Hortense. They would go from village to village providing healing and advice. Occasionally, they battled threats to the small villages they served. She taught him the ways of the local threats, trolls, giants, orcs and even occasionally undead. He enjoyed this life and grew comfortable. When Hortense retired from the wandering life Geryk was promoted to the role. 

Geryk met many people in his work and made many friends. There were some downtrodden folk that became especially important to him. In particular, he took a few younger folk without proper families under his wing supporting their education and providing the guidance to help them grow into fine adults. It was in lonely hilltop village on his route that he first encountered Zinerath a most unusual lad. He was set upon by a group of older village boys. Geryk sensed that the boys had bitten off more than they could chew. The odd looking boy with crimson eyes they had set upon was unnaturally quick, strong and filled with a wildness that suggested he was capable of anything. Geryk chastised the boys and sent them home. He discovered that young Zinerath was without parents. He took him on to a family he knew who had lost a child and needed some help on their isolated farm for he could detect no evil in the boy only a chaotic bent that made him dangerous and unpredictable. They would meet again several times over the years and Geryk worked hard to steer the boy on a proper path, but chaos and ill luck seemed to follow the lad and more than once Geryk had to move him to other families, orphanages and even a nunnery for a time. 

Geryk had several other unusual youths he looked in on. They provided trails to Geryk also a source of great pride. That pride would later plant the seeds of his downfall. Paternak, descended from the great gold Dragon Hyperia, grew into a powerful sorcerer. While Ambrose, a blacksmith’s son of exceptional strength and perhaps his favorite, became a Paladin of Lathander. Gunadar, half-breed child of a woman assaulted in a raid by rampaging orcs who became a warrior of some skill and a staunch defender of the defenseless. 

He often traveled in the company of a half-elven bard, Lisella. She would go from village tavern to tavern and castle to play while he ventured from village shire to minor temple. They grew fond of each other and he fancied that one day they might settle down and wed when they tired of life on the road. The most recent winter they found excuse to spend the harshest month of the year together in a warm southern town where they grew ever closer. 

In the spring the trouble began. Farm animals began to disappear in the village of St. Pindarch. Later it would be village children that went missing. Geryk was called to investigate and Lisella went along. On the way they found Zinerath, once more embroiled in trouble brought on by his wild nature. He opted to leave with Geryk and joined him in St. Pindarch. There it came to light that a cult of devil worshipers was operating. They had been making sacrifices to a powerful being who visited them in their dreams. The sacrifices were thrown into an old well at the edge of town. Geryk wrote letters to Paternak, Ambrose and Gunadar who came to help him with the cultists. In his pride he did not seek the aid of the Lathandrian hierarchy; instead, he foolishly chose to try and strike down the cult with only the aid of his friends. The cult’s dark deeds culminated in a raid on the tomb of the Saint for whom the village was named. Several powerful religious artifacts were looted and tossed into the well. Geryk and his friends arrived in time to bring the cultists to justice, but not in time to stop the artifacts from being sacrificed. 
The temple associated with the Saint’s tomb begged them to go after the artifacts. Strengthened by the few remaining items of power possessed by the local temple, Geryk and his friends boldly let the villagers lower them into the well foolishly assuming only a mundane underground environment awaited them.  

Instead they found themselves transported to a fortress on the Astral plane. It was the lair of a vile lich known as Goka-Kul who summoned and enslaved devils to do his bidding. He had been using dream magic to turn evil men to his purposes all over the continent. These men sent him sacrifices for his devils and powerful relics to be drained of their power to drive even darker schemes. Gripped in the folly of great Hubris, Geryk and his companions ventured into the fortress of Goka-Kul rather than return home and seek guidance. Terrible losses would be the result of their rash actions. 

First to fall was Lisella, ripped away from them by a flying Devil and taken deeper into the fortress. Next, Gunadar fell to a nest of wraiths, only to rise again as one of the undead himself. Tears streamed down Geryk’s face as he called upon the power of Lathandar to destroy what had once been his friend. Deeper into the fortress they fought with the Lich springing cunning magical traps on them and weakening them with assaults by his infernal slaves. They finally confronted the Lich in his innermost lair a top a tower where they found him standing over the corpse of Lisella, her still beating heart clutched in a skeletal hand and a rictus grin on his face. They struck Goka-Kul and his band of Devils with all they had left, Zinerath and Ambrose the Paladin charging forth while Geryk and Paternak stood back to call upon their most potent divine and arcane powers. The Lich bent his powerful will and a cunning spell to Ambrose and turned the Paladin’s mind such that he struck his companion Zinerath. The Tiefling acted by reflex and called upon his chaotic nature to strike the lawful Paladin down with a fierce blow. The Devils pressed the attack throwing Zinerath back, rending Paternak virtually in twain and leaving Geryk bleeding from a dozen wounds. 

It was then that he realized that Goka-Kul commanded the Devils with the power of a wicked staff he held aloft.  Using the last of his divine treasures, a powerful scroll penned by Saint Pindarch himself, he summoned a mighty storm called down a rain of acid and then bolts of lightning and a crushing hailstorm which shattered the staff. The buffeting winds of the storm prevented the Lich from using his magic and the suddenly freed Devils turned on their master and in a frenzy of teeth and claws brought him low. Such an ordinary death could not bring a Lich down permanently, but the rain of acid flowed into the tower and into a secret space below the floor a hidden chamber. There the acid pooled over a tiny box filled with strips of parchment upon which the darkest foulest arcane secrets had been written. The box was trapped against thieves, proof against fire, resistant to cold and even impervious to lightning, but perhaps the old saint’s will guided the acid’s path to the waxen seals made of Unicorn fat and virgin tears. It seeped past the seals and ate away at the strips of parchment. The blood that had been the Lich’s when he was a living thing dissolved taking away the arcane symbols they written there. Goka-Kul would rise no more. 

The fortress began to crumble and drift away as the Lich’s power faded. Geryk ignored his own wounds and healed Zinerath who then helped the priest to his feet and led him from the tower. They took up many precious holy items where they lay beside the unholy altar, but Geryk took no joy in the hollow victory. He has no memory of the desperate journey through the collapsing fortress and back beyond the gate which took them back to the well. 
Geryk returned the relics to various shrines and temples and was awarded a share of powerful items for his own use, but he was seized by a dark melancholia and depression.  He is haunted by the faces of the brave companions, some he helped raise from childhood and one he loved with passion and joy now absent from his being. He drinks himself to sleep each night or cannot rest. He has stayed close to Zinerath perhaps afraid to lose the last of his charges. 

He finds himself on his knees beside the altar of Lathandar in Angelwatch praying for a chance at redemption. The Morning Lord is also the patron of second chances. His cheeks are veined from drink and his hair is beginning to gray. The once hail and handsome man looks wan and frail. The pounding in his head is magnified by the cloying smell of the candles he lit in honor of his fallen companions. He will strive to find his former pride and strength in this forgotten valley where evil has become manifest.
[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Dec 12, 2010)

Player's Guide to Faerun
Races of Faerun
Hordes of the Abyss
Complete Adventurer
Complete warrior
*Unapproachable East
Magic Item Completion

EXP: *36,000
Tiefling(Lesser Plantouched)  Barbarian(wolf toltem) 2/fighter 2/Swashbuckler 3/Frenzied berzerker 2

*Size:* Medium
*Age:* 17
*Height:* 5’3
*Weight:* 107lb 
*Eyes:* Crimson: faint glow in dime light, highly noticeable glow with limited/no light.
*Hair:* Raven black with a red glint were it ketches light.
*Skin:* Tan
*Appearance:* http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...h2010dec17.jpg

*Str: *14 +2 (6p.) 
*Dex: * 18 +4 (10p.) [+2 Racal]
*Con: * 16 +3 (6p.) [+1 level  4, +1 level 8]
*Int: * 16 +3 (6p.) [+2 Racal]
*Wis: * 10 0 (2p.)
*Cha: * 12 +1 (6p.) [-2 Racal]

*Total hit points: * 116 [5d10 4d12 +3 con, - 1 quick.]

*Speed: * 60' (30’ bass, +10’ Quick, +10’ Barbarian, 10’ Boots of Striding and Springing)

*Armor:* 20 = 10 +4[armor] 4+[Dex] +2[Nat.(Demonic skin] -1[Vulnerable]
*Touch:* 13
*Flatfooted:* 17
*Damage reduction:* 5/lawful [Cloak of the Obyrith]
*Initiative modifier*: +6 = + 4 [dexterity] +2 [Belt of Battle]

*Fortitude save:* 15 = 12 [base] + 3 [constitution] 
*Reflex save:* +6 = 1 [base] + 4 [dexterity] +1 [Grace]
*Will save:* -2 = 1 [base] + 0 [wisdom] -3 [Weak Will]

*Languages:* Abyssal*, Celestial*, Common, Draconic, Goblin, Infernal, and Orcish.
[*Acquired through skill point buy in]

*Attack (handheld): *+11 = 9 [base] + 2 [strength] 
*Attack (handheld, with rage and frenzy): *+16 = 9 [base] + 7 [strength]
*Attack (Finesse able handheld): *+13 = 9 [base] + 4 [dexterity]
*Attack (missile):* +13 = 9 [base] + 4 [dexterity]
*Grapple check:* +11 = 9 [base] + 2 [strength]*[sblock=attack]
Attacks: Melee
Halberd of Redemption:
-Normal: 
--Attack roll: 13
--Damage Role: 1d10 +6 (+2 Str +2 Enchant) x3
-Frenzy + Rage:
--Attack roll: 18
--Damage Role: 1d10 +11 (+7 Str, +2 Enchant) x3
 Razor sharp Scythe:
--Attack roll: 12
--Damage Role: 2d4 +6 (+2 Str) +1 Razor sharp] x4
-Frenzy + Rage:
--Attack roll: 17
--Damage Role: 2d4 +11 (+7 Str) +1 Razor sharp] x4
Daggers:
-Normal: 
--Attack roll: 13
--Damage Role: 1d4 +5 (+2 Str) 19-20x2
-Frenzy + Rage:
--Attack roll: 16
--Damage Role: 1d4 +10 (+7 Str) 19-20x2
Throwing axes
-Normal: 
--Attack roll: 13
--Damage Role: 1d6 +5 (+2 Str, +3 Int,] 19-20x2
-Frenzy + Rage:
--Attack roll: 16
--Damage Role: 1d6 +10 (+7 Str, +3 Int,]19-20x2
[+1d6 damage to Lawful creatures]
[+1d6 damage with activation of Piercer cloak from 5-9’ above, or 2d6 damage with activation of Piercer cloak from 10’ or higher]
[+2 on attack and +2d6+2 damage vs undead with the Halberd of Redemption]

Attacks Ranged
Daggers:
-Range Increment: 10
-Normal: 
--Attack roll: 13
--Damage Role: 1d4 +5 (+2 Str, +3 Int,] 19-20x2
-Frenzy + Rage:
--Attack roll: 13
--Damage Role: 1d4 +10 (+7 Str, +3 Int,]19-20x2
Throwing axe
-Range Increment: 10
-Normal:
--Attack roll: 13
--Damage Role: 1d6 +5 (+2 Str, +3 Int,] 19-20x2
-Frenzy + Rage:
--Attack roll: 13
--Damage Role: 1d6 +10 (+7 Str, +3 Int,]19-20x2
[+1d6 damage to Lawful creatures]
[+1d6 damage with activation of Piercer cloak from 5-9’ above]
[+2d6 damage with activation of Piercer cloak from 10’ or higher]
[/sblock]
  [sblock=Special]
Rage Variant: Whirling Frenzy, Once per day.
A barbarian with this variant form of rage doesn't gain the normal bonuses when he enters a rage. Instead, when a barbarian with whirling frenzy enters a rage, he temporarily gains a +4 bonus to Strength and a +2 dodge bonus to Armor Class and on Reflex saves. While in a whirling frenzy, the barbarian may make one extra attack in a round at his highest base attack bonus, but this attack takes a -2 penalty, as does each other attack made that round. This penalty applies for 1 round, so it also affects attacks of opportunity the barbarian might make before his next action.

Whirling frenzy is otherwise identical to the standard barbarian rage in all other ways. At 11th level (when a standard barbarian gains greater rage), the Strength bonus increases to +6, and the dodge bonus to Armor Class and on Reflex saves increases to +3. At 20th level (when a standard barbarian gains mighty rage), the Strength bonus increases to +8, and the dodge bonus to Armor Class and on Reflex saves increases to +4.

A barbarian using this variant doesn't gain indomitable will at 14th level. Instead, he gains evasion, but only while in a whirling frenzy.

A character can't use whirling frenzy at the same time that he uses any other form of rage (or similar ability).
Frenzy: Once per day

Darkness(Sp), Once per day.
This spell causes an object to radiate shadowy illumination out to a 20-foot radius. All creatures in the area gain concealment (20% miss chance). Even creatures that can normally see in such conditions (such as with darkvision or low-light vision) have the miss chance in an area shrouded in magical darkness. 
Normal lights (torches, candles, lanterns, and so forth) are incapable of brightening the area, as are light spells of lower level. Higher level light spells are not affected by darkness. 
If darkness is cast on a small object that is then placed inside or under a lightproof covering, the spell’s effect is blocked until the covering is removed.
Energy Resistance:) Cold/5 (racial) Electricity/5(Racal) Fire/5 (Racal)[/sblock][sblock=Items]

Halberd of Redemption
+2 Ghost Touch, Undead Bane Halberd 12 lb

Razor sharp Scythe 1,316gp 10lb
Chain shirt 100gp 25lb
Belt of battle 12,000
Boots of Striding and-
Springing 5,500gp 1 lb
Chronocharm of the-
Horizon Walker 500gp
Piercer Cloak 900gp
Greatreach Bracers 2000
Ring of Sustenance 2,500gp
Silver Holy symbol 25gp 1 lb
Handy Haversack 2,000gp 5 lb
-Daggers(2) 4gp 2 lb 
-Throwing axes(2) 16gp 4 lb
-Mobile braces(2) 20gp 6lb
-Hemp Rope(100’) 2gp 20lb
-Grappling hooks9(2) 2gp 8lb
-Crowbar 2gp 5lb
-Bucket 5sp 2lb
-Sacks(4) 4sp 2lb
-Flint and steel 1gp
-Bedroll 1sp 5 lb
-Bullseye Lantern 12 gp 3lb
-Oil(10 Pints) 1gp 10lb
-Coins 82pg 4lb
--76 gold coins
--53 silver coins
--70 copper coins[/sblock]


[sblock=Feats]#Improved trip
[barbarian level 2]
#Weapon Finess
[Swashbuckler level 1]
#Power attack
[fighter Level 1]
#Leap attack
[6th level]
#Cleave
[fighter Level 2]
Diehard
[Frenzied Berserker]
 
#Vestigial Wings
[1st level]
Benefit: Your wings aren't formed enough to allow true flight, but they do enhance your ability to jump. You gain a bonus on Jump checks equal to +3 per Abyssal heritor feat you possess. Your wings can also slow your fall. As long as you can take move actions, you can control a fall so that you land without taking damage. You cannot, however, alter the direction you fall.

Special: Because your wings create additional drag while you swim, you take a -2 penalty on Swim checks.
[Is an Abyssal heritor feat]

#Primordial Scion:
[9th level]
Prerequisite: Chaotic alignment , any one Abyssal heritor feat.
Benefit: Your natural weapons, as well as any weapons you wield, are treated as chaotic-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. In addition, attacks you make with such weapons deal an extra ld6 points of damage to lawful creatures. This bonus increases by an additional ld6 for every four Abyssal heritor feats you possess.

Special: Because of the chaotic whispers in your head, you take a -2 penalty on Listen checks.
[Is an Abyssal heritor feat]

Special: You are careless when it comes to your own fundamental well-being and take a -2 penalty on Survival checks.
[Is an Abyssal heritor feat]

#Demonic Skin:
[Flaw]
Benefit: Your natural armor bonus improves by 1. This improvement increases by 1 for every two Abyssal heritor feats you possess. If you do not have natural armor, assume your natural armor bonus is +0.

Special: Your thickened skin tends to catch on objects and makes you less flexible. Because of these effects, you take a -2 penalty on Escape Artist checks.
[Is an Abyssal heritor feat]

# Intimidating rage
[3rd level]
Prerequisite: Rage or Frenzy ability
Benefit: While raging, you designate a single foe within of you that you can attempt to demoralize as a free action. A foe you successfully demoralize remains shaken for as long as you continue to rage.
you may only use this feat against a single foe in any encounter.

#Destructive rage
[Flaw]
Prerequisite: Rage or Frenzy ability
Benefit: while raging; +8 on any strength check break down doors, or break inanimate, immobile objects

Flaws:
# Vunerable: -1 AC
#Weak Will: -3 will saves


Traits:
#Quick: Pro, base land speed increases by 10 feet. Con, subtract 1 hit point gained at each level, including 1st (a result of 0 is possible).
#Abrasive: Pro, +1 on Intimidation Checks. Con, -1 on Diplomacy/Bluff checks[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Balance:
+7 = 4 [Ranks] +3 [Dex] +2 [Tumble] -2 [armor]
Bluff:
+8 = +1 [Cha]5 [Ranks] +2 [Race]
Climb:
+12 = 12 [Ranks] +2 [Str] -2 [armor]
Disguise:
+5 + 2 [Ranks] +1 [Cha] +2 [Bluff]
Intimidate:
+15 = 12 [Ranks] +1 [Cha] +2 [Bluff]
Jump:
+40 = 12 [Ranks] +2 [Str] + 9 [Vestigial Wings] +2 [Tumble] -2 [armor] +12[speed] +5 [Boots of Striding and Springing]
Listen:
+4 = 4 [Ranks]
Ride:
+10 = 7 [Ranks] +3 [dex]
Swim:
+4 = 8 [Ranks] +2 [Str] -2 [Vestigial Wings] -4 [Armor]
Tumble:
+10 = 7 [Ranks] +3 [dex] +2 [Jump] -2 [armor]
Use Rope:
+8 = 5 [Ranks] +3 [Dex][/sblock]

[sblock=Advancement][sblock=Level 1]
Wolf Totem Barbadian 1
+1D12hp
+2 Fot
+1 BaB
Whirling Frenzy
Fast move

Skill Ranks
+4 Climb
+4 Intimidate
+4 Jump
+4 Listen
+4 Ride
+2 Speak language [Cross class]
+2 Disguise [Cross class]

Feats:
Vestigial Wings
Destructive rage
Demonic Skin

Flaws:
Vulnerable 
Weak willed

Traits:
Quick
Abrasive[/sblock]

[sblock=Level 2]
SwashBuckler 1
[/sblock][sblock=Level 2]+1D10hp
+2 Fot
+1 BaB

Skill ranks
+2 Balance
+5 Tumble

Feat:
Weapon Finesse[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 3]
Fighter 1
+1D10hp
+2 Fot
+1 BaB

Skill ranks
+2 Climb
+2 Intimidate
+2 Jump
+1 Ride

Feat:
Power Attack
Intimidating rage[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 4]
SwashBuckler 2
+1D10hp
+1 Fot
+1 BaBGrace

Skill ranks
+2 Balance
+5 Bluff[/sblock][sblock=Level5]Fighter 2
+1D10hp
+1 Fot
+1 BaB

Skill ranks
+2 Climb
+2 Intimidate
+2 Jump
+1 Ride

Feat:
Cleave[/sblock][sblock=Level 6]
SwashBuckler 3
+1D10hp
+1 Ref
+1 Wil
+1 BaB
Insightful strike

Skill ranks
+2 Tumble
+5 Use Rope

Feat:
Leap attack[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 7]
Wolf Totem Barbadian 2
+1D12hp
+1 Fot
+1 BaB

Skill ranks
+2 Climb
+2 Intimidate
+2 Jump
+1 Ride

Feat:
Improved Trip[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 8]
Frenzied Berserker
+1D12hp
+2 Fot
+1 BaB
Frenzy

Skill ranks:
+1 Climb
+1 Intimidate
+1 Jump
+4 Swim

Feat:
Diehard[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 9]
Frenzied Berserker
+1D12hp
+1 Fot
+1 BaB
Supreme Cleave

Skill ranks:
+1 Climb
+1 Intimidate
+1 Jump
+4 Swim

Feat
Primordial Scion[/sblock][/sblock]


[sblock=Background Zinerath Woesbane, a Youth infused with nefarious might, plagued by hellish nightmares and murderous impulses, and gifted by an unexpected blessing; A warped and yet crystalline conscience of remarkable might.

While he can readily be described as vengeful with a deep rooted fondness of battle, Zinerath can also readily be described as good-natured with a deep rooted wont of affection; however, do to his obviously nefarious heritage, his compactly for good is commonly ignored outright while every one of his abyssal and fiendish ticks are emphasized beyond all reason.

  Much of Zinerath’s past has been a great blur to him; foster homes, good meaning families that just could not suffer his abnormalities any longer; Orphanages, collections of pure souls with one who was either trying to prove itself by besting the “monster” that came and ate their food or one who was trying to protecting their family, that excluded Zinerath, by “letting him know his place before anything bad happened” Zinerath temper, when he can justify his actions by calling them retaliation, has never suffered a fuse to be lit or burnt through; and even a nunnery.

It was a remarkably tolerant place, and the only one of his “homes” that he cares to reflect on, not that he does so often or hard, and mainly because he was the odd one out twice over, first, and foremost, he was a boy and the secondwas  that his appearance, and some of his mannerisms, were blatantly of demonic origin. This had left him awe struck, he had been called a monster before, a devil, a demon, and he had also been called “it”, numerous times, but to be called “he” regularly by a whole community? That blew him away.

  For all its awe, Zinerath quickly became stumped and frustrated by the whole “he” thing. He had not quite gotten to the point he saw girls as girls yet and loathed staying in one spot; he took to wandering out of his space at random hours, regardless of what measures were taken to hold him in his room after his bedtime.
During the day he cased no real grievances, he even got along with most of the other very well, much better than most of his other homes in fact, but during the night grievances with his character mounted, particaly early one. During the night and day, at no predictable interval, he would wonder without any kind of foreseeable aim. Most of the time he would find something mundane in a random hallway or room of no concern to play with, read, or just intensely look at for a time unknown, but sometimes he would wander into a room with a door cracked open, someone else room, and linger in the room before going elsewhere. Wost of the time he did so he would leave without incident, but on more than a few occasions he room’s occupant would awaken to him facing a window and reading a book that happened to be in the room. A duo of shrikes would occur after both Zinerath and the room’s occupant looked at each others face for a moment; Zinerath yelling in reply to the sudden, and remarkably unexpected, yelp of panic coming from the woman who’s room he had entered un announced.

One of these encounters, the last of the encounters, involved a young woman who had gotten to the nunnery so late at night that no interdictions were given and she sent of striate to bed, she was unaware of Zinerath entirely. She  awoke late in the pree light hours of the morning and found a “Devil spawn” standing by her bedside and reading her bible with a content grin on his face, then he felt her gaze on his face and set his crimson eyes onto her terrorized face. He tilted his head in inquiry, and she did not react well at all: Zinerath felt her foot slammed into his gut as she kicked him into a bookshelf whiel screaming her frightened head off. This cased him a great deal of pain, his first pair of wings were just starting to develop, and the crash broke one of them, and anyone who knew anything about Zinerath knew, he returns anything he gets with interest.  At that point in time She had attacked him, he had a debt to replay, with interest; he was to repay her by hitting her in the guy, hard, and then braking one of her wings, that was his plan at least.

The first part was easy, while he was still several years younger than her youthful age, she was no more a fighter then he was normal, still knocked against the bookshelf he shoved himself off of it and delivered a swift knee to her stomach with a devilish grin and thus one part of the dept was replayed; he then darted around her and found; she had no wings to break.
Zinerath’s reaction to her unfair lake of wings? His grin turned sour as he feverously groped her back looking for them before she darted out of the room traumatized and into the crowed that was still converging onto the scene. None were happy with what they saw; the bizarre, demon like, child they had been tolerating and giving a chance, had assaulted their newest member.

Explanations were made and understood; Zinerath pointed out it was unfair that she broke his wing while she had no wings to brake in return. Most that had known him for a month or more knew that, in his logic, if someone brakes something of yours, you brake theirs; If your book had a page ripped out of it, in return you should rip out a page from one of their books while doing as much, or more, damage to both the page and the book itself, as your book received; but if they broke your toy, you did not rip a page out of their book, or brake the book in any other fashion. Eye for eye, tooth for tooth, blood for blood, arm for arm, wing for wing, toy for toy, book for book, page for page; what is taken is what is given. It is a mentality that has stayed with Zinerath, but it has since evolved, in part due to this indecent of someone without wings breaking one of his, and he now makes ‘accommodations’ to those who don’t have what was given. 

In the aftermath of what happened it was clear that he did not mean any harm, but at the same time past experience tolled that there would be repeat incidents, and sooner or later they would end tragically; Zinerath would have to leave. He was allowed to stay no longer then it took Geryk to return.
Zinerath again returned to bouncing from hose to hose, villages to village, really in one place for any prolonged length of time.

During the turbulence of shifting from home to home, both before and after the nunnery, Zinerath found only a few stable figures in his life, Geryk was first foremost of them, he could not recall when he first meant the Cleric, but the man was akin to a father to him. Not that Zinerath would ever admit as much, he was also very fond of “Auntie Lisella” a free spirited woman who’s company Zinerath much enjoyed on the few occasions they got to be with one another. Then there was Paternak, Zinerath got along with him pretty well, the sorcerer was fairly entertaining, or so Zinerath thought. Then there was Ambrose.

Ambrose was, as far as Zinerath cared to see, boring. Initially Zinerath had some fun finding out how he would react to any given situation, but it soon became boring, Ambrose wasn’t two dimensional, he was no cardboard cutout, but, he was also goody two shoes to a fault, and while Zinerath could be one, his morals simply vanished in regards to some things, like life. This cased the two a good deal of tension; in more than one case the moment there was a moral line in the sand, Zinerath has acted without any apparent deliberation or conversation on what to do. For example, at one time a brigand, and his three friends, attacked the three, Ambrose, Geryk, and Zinerath, the brigand was doomed the instant it was clear “or your life” was an option; The man made the unfortunate action of wounding the “little Monster” to make Ambrose and Geryk fearful enough to drop their valuables without further questions, and did not even consider that the wound given to Zinerath accomplished one very simple thing; gave him provocation to butcher the human without any kind of restraint; the manner in which Zinerath brutalized the brigand inspired said human’s friends to flee in terror before Zinerath had finished. As was, and is, Zinerath’s custom, the moment Geryk attempted to speak to the young Tiefling, he swiftly killed the brigand and acted cheerfully, as if they were celebrating something.


  [FONT=&quot]If these incidents were only Zinerath killing a man who had wounded him in self-defense, Ambrose may have over looked or even forgiven them, given that  Zinerath’s demons and devils are more potent than those of common men, however, Zinerath always showed bliss while dismembering livings things that gave him justification to kill them. Ambrose knew, from personal experience, that Zinerath respected the property of others and would never just brake something; Zinerath always maybe sure that he reimbursed the object’s owner in some way, but this told Ambrose one thing: Zinerath took as much consideration before simply destroying a mere chair then he took before brutally killing sentient creatures. This has caused Ambrose and Zinerath a great amount of tension; Ambrose demanded to know how and why Zinerath could act with such cruelty and madness while not  being evil, Zinerath’s reply was “I Retern things with intrest, and Murderous intent and action is already pricy, Brutality is the only thing I will add. Also, I enjoy giving pricy things back; I can think of only a few things more costly, and I can’t rise the dead, I can shatter souls, and I won’t do things I consider evil. Besides, paying your debts, with interest, is a good thing, right?”
[OoC: Yesh, Zinerath is a motor mouth OoC]

Finally, there was Gunadar, the half orc. Of all the others Greyk took in, Zinerath related to Gunadar the most; they both had a similar curse, being distrusted because of their blood. Further, both Gunadar and Zinerath enjoyed a good brawl, and despite being at a disadvantage in age, experience, stature, and strength, Zinerath was able to keep up with Gunadar due to unnatural agility and staying power; whenever the two were together, the odds were they would spar with one another at least once or twice. 

Regrettably a defining indecent started when Zinerath encounter Greyk once again; previously, the cleric had left him in yet another quite village, and he had been dealing with the usual routine of observing his newest adoptive parents being, as he puts it, “Lovingly concerned that their new son is literally a demon.” and they were relived, as were most if not all of his past perents, when he left them, they were not what could be called bad people, but he was not someone who could be long suffered by common people.[/FONT][/sblock]

Extra sources: Unearthed Arcana, Hordes of the Abyss
WIP*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 3, 2011)

Still needs some spit and polish, but close enough to done to post. That'll let me finish it up asap.

*Mei-Ying*
*Lawful Good Human Female Monk 1, Sorceror 4, Divine Oracle 4*
*XP:* 28,000

*Languages*: Common

[sblock=Appearance]
Mei-Ying is a not an imposing figure at first glance. A bit short compared to women of these lands, and of a rather slight build, she looks delicate and fragile. Her features are of the far-away Eastern Empire, which few have made the desert crossing to visit beyond wealthy merchant caravans carrying silks and exotic spices back. Though exotic in appearance, she is far from displeasing to look at. Most of the time she dresses in a long-sleeved pink and grey tunic shirt, belted at the waist and cleverly embroidered with a subtle floral motif, that extends almost to her knees and a pair of loose, baggy cloth trousers that are tied at her ankles to ensure they do not impede her movement. There is a thin violet robe she wears over all this, sometimes, either open or closed. Her long black hair is pinned up in a bun behind her head and held in place by a pair of sticks most of the day...she lets it down before sleeping though.
[/sblock]

Strength 10 (+0) (Base 10)
Dexterity 16 (+3) (base 14 + 2 enhancement)
Constitution 14 (+2) (Base 14)
Intelligence 10 (+0) (Base 10)
Wisdom 12 (+1) (Base 12)
Charisma 22 (+6) (Base 18 + 2 levels + 2 enhancement)

Size: Medium
Age: 26
Height: 5' 6"
Weight: 130 lb
Eyes: Dark brown, almost black
Hair: Black; long, either bun or worn free.
Skin: Slightly tan

[sblock=Combat] 
*Hit Points*: 61
*Initiative modifier:* +3 = +3 [dexterity]
*Speed*: 30 feet
*Armor Class*: 26 = 10 + 4 [Mage Armor] +2 [Deflection] + 3 [dexterity] + 1 [monk] + 6 [charisma)
Touch AC: 22
Flat-footed: 23

*Fortitude*: +8 = 4 [base], + 2 [constitution] 
*Reflex*: +9 = 4 [base], + 3 [dexterity]
*Will*: +13 = 12 [base], + 1 [wisdom]

*Other*
Attack (Melee): +4 = 4 [base] + 0 [strength] 
Attack (Ranged): +7 = 4 [base] + 3 [dexterity] 
Grapple check: +8 = 4 [base] + 0 [strength] + 4 [feat] 
[/sblock] 

[sblock=Feats]
1 Education
1 Eschew Materials
3 Skill Focus: Knowledge Religion
6 Ascetic Mage
9 Extra Spell: Dragonskin[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Bluff +8
Concentration +11
Knowledge: Arcana +7
Knowledge: Religion +12
Listen +5
Spellcraft +7
Spot +5
Tumble +6

Languages: Eastern Human Speak[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Abilities]
*Monk*
Monk AC Bonus
Bonus Feat: Improved Unarmed Strike
Bonus Feat: Improved Grapple
Flurry of Blows

*Sorceror*
Metamagic Specialist (from PHB2)

*Divine Oracle*
Oracle Domain Access
Scry Bonus (+1 DC)
Prescient Sense (Evasion)
Trap Sense +1
Uncanny Dodge[/sblock]

[sblock=Spellcasting]
*Sorceror CL 8*
Spell Slots (Caster level: 8, base DC = 16)
0 6/6, 1 - 8/8, 2 - 7/7, 3 - 6/6, 4 - 4/4

Known
0 Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Light, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Disrupt Undead, Light
1 Shield, Magic Missile, True Casting, Mage Armor, Fist of Stone
2 Seeking Ray, Glitterdust, Dimension Hop
3 Fireball, Dispel Magic, Dragonskin
4 Force Orb[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
Headband of Charisma +2, 4000
Gloves of Dexterity +2, 4000
Vest of Resistance +2, 4000
Ring of Protection +2, 8000
Wind Fan, 5500
Everlasting Rations, 350
Everfull Mug, 200
Pearl of Speech (Common), 600 

*Wealth*
Coin: 350gp

*Carry Capacity*
Light load:  lb.
Medium load:  lb.
Heavy load:  lb.
Lift over head:  lb.
Lift off ground: lb.
Push or drag: lb.

*Carrying: ?*
[/sblock]

[sblock=Additional Sources Used]
1. Player's Handbook II (Metamagic Variant class feature for sorceror, Seeking Ray spell, Dimension Hop spell)
2. Complete Divine (Divine Oracle PrC)
3. Spell Compendium (True Casting, Fist of Stone, Dragonskin, Force Orb)
4. Complete Adventurer (Ascetic Mage feat)
5. Eberron (Educated feat)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
In the lands far to the East, it is not unheard of for poor peasant families to at times have a child they know they cannot support. In such cases, if they know where to go, they may take a journey to the Holy Mountain and offer up the child to the monks that live there. In this way they know the child will at least be fed and taken care of, even if they will never see it again.

In the case of Mei-Ying, it was a good deal stranger than usual, because she was a girl. Unwanted female babies were generally simply abandoned...even the monks would not take them, or not normally. But precious little was normal for Mei-Ying, and she was taken in by specific order of the temple Master. She was raised to be one of them...to experience transcendence through the path of inner harmony and peace. And yet, despite mastering the apprentice training, Mei-Ying's qi was different somehow. It did not follow the inner path willingly, but exploded out into the world to become fire and ice. It plucked at robes, and stirred the wind. 

The Master himself taught her to control the river of life within her, and bind it in words; sutras of supplication for protection and guidance to the Great Teacher; the dispenser of Enlightenment who waited at the end of each of the Eight Paths. When Mei had mastered her power sufficiently that it was not a danger to those around her, the Master then asked her to leave. They could teach her no more. Her qi could not be bound up within her; it demanded to be loose, to run in the world. Her path was not theirs, and she had to go. Learn about the world, explore her gifts, and seek knowledge and teaching. These would be the guideposts upon her own Path to Enlightenment, and immortality as one of the living gods.

In Mei-Ying's travels she learned many things. As she learned to act in harmony with her own qi, her powers increased. Then came the day her life was all but shattered when she received a vision of the Divine; a vast city of gold and jade, peopled by glowing beings of unspeakable perfection, and ruled over by a celestial emperor who had been old since the very first moments of this universe. She saw a shining gold thread leading from her hand into the skies, weaving through the fabulous city towards something she knew not...then the vision changed and she realized the golden thread led to the Jade Emperor, but wove through something awful first. A mighty crack in the earth that bled awful blackness as a gash in flesh bled blood. A city of the dead at the heart of it, where the air was rent by the wails and cries for help of countless victims...and most likely some of the beasts as well. Then she felt herself drawn back to herself...and realized the thread extended across the desert, to the dissolute lands of the West.

That was where the Valley of the Dead lay. And that was where she had to go, if she wished to follow the destiny that would lead her to the Heavens. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Level Advancement ]
1: Monk
2: Sorceror
3: Sorceror
4: Sorceror
5: Sorceror
6: Divine Oracle
7: Divine Oracle
8: Divine Oracle
9: Divine Oracle
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 14, 2011)

[sblock=Rufus Veran]Rufus Veran

*Rufus*

*Neutral Good* Male Human (Dragonblood)  Rogue 2/Bard 2/Warblade 5

*Patron Deity*: Pelor

EXP: 40,500

(36 POINT-BUY, MINIMUM 10)
*Strength 20* (+5) (10 points +2 level +2 item)
*Dexterity 14* (+2) (6 points)
*Constitution 18 *(+4) (10 points +2 item)
*Intelligence 10* (+0) (2 points)
*Wisdom 10* (+0) (2 points)
*Charisma 14* (+2) (6 points)


*Size:* Medium
*Age:* 24
*Height:* 5’11”
*Weight:* 220 lbs.
*Eyes:* Dark Green
*Hair:* Light Blond
*Skin:* White, but very tanned

[sblock=Appearance] Rufus is a well-traveled man and his appearance shows it. His skin is well tanned and his blond hair is sun-bleached while his clothing and gear looks fairly weather-beaten. He’s not particularly tall, standing at 5’11” but is rather broad and muscular, weighing in at 220 lbs. His eyes, an emerald hue, often have a hint of mischievous mirth. His voice is deep and rich, complimenting his size. But his size belies the fact that he is also a bit quicker than one might expect. In any case, however, Rufus is fairly good-natured and is more than willing to share a beer rather than a fist.
[/sblock]


*Total Hit Points: 121* (12+12+60+36+1---Dragontouched)

*Speed:* 30 feet

*Armor Class:* 18 = 10 + 6 [armor] + 2 [dexterity]
*Touch AC:* 12
*Flat-footed:* 18 (Uncanny Dodge)

*Initiator Level:* *7*

*Initiative modifier:* + 6 = 2 [dexterity] + 4 [Improved Initiative]
*Fortitude save:* + 9 = 0 [Rog base] + 0 [Bard base] + 5 [Wrbl base] + 4 [constitution]
*Reflex save:* + 9 = 3 [Rog base] + 3 [Bard base] + 1 [Wrbl base] + 2 [dexterity]
*Will save:* + 4 = 0 [Rog base] + 3 [Bard base] + 1 [Wrbl base] + 0 [wisdom]
(All saves get +1 vs paralysis and sleep effects due to Dragontouched feat.)
*Attack (handheld):* + 12 = 7 [base] + 5 [strength]
*Attack (missile):* + 9 = 7 [base] + 2 [dexterity]
*Grapple check:* + 11 = 7 [base] + 4 [strength]

*Weapon proficiency:* All simple and martial weapons, plus whip and hand crossbow. Proficient in light armor, medium armor and all shields except tower shield. (Rogue, Bard and Warblade proficiencies.)

Light load: 100 lb. or less
Medium load: 101-200 lb.
Heavy load: 201-300 lb.
Lift over head: - 300 lb.
Lift off ground: - 600 lb.
Push or drag: - 1500 lb.


*Languages:* Common, Draconic (Speak Language, 1 rank)

[sblock=Feats]
Dragontouched (1st, Dragon Magic)
Draconic Heritage: Emerald (Human, Races of the Dragon)
Song of the White Raven (3rd, Tome of Battle)
Dragonfire Inspiration (6th, Dragon Magic)
Adaptive Style (9th, Tome of Battle)
Improved Initiative (Warblade 5 bonus feat)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Skill points: 36+48 (8 base + 1 Int mod.)x4 
Skill points per Rogue level: 9 (8 base + 1 Human)
Skill points per Bard level: 7 (6 base + 1 Human)
Skill points per Warblade level: 5 (4 base + 1 Human)
Skill points max ranks: Class: 12  Cross-class: 6

*Appraise + 0* = 0 [Int]
*Balance + 7* = 5 [base] + 2 [Dex]
*Bluff + 2* = 2 [Cha]
*Climb + 4* = 4 [Str]
*Concentration + 15* = 12 [base] + 3 [Con]
*Craft + 0* = 0 [Int]
*Diplomacy + 5* = 3 [base] + 2 [Cha]
*Disable Device +8* = 8 [base] + 0 [Int]
*Disguise + 2* = 2 [Cha]
*Escape Artist + 2* = 2 [Dex]
*Forgery + 0* = 0 [Int]
*Gather Information + 2* = 2 [Cha]
*Heal + 0* = 0 [Wis]
*Hide + 6* = 4 [base] + 2 [Dex]
*Intimidate + 2* = 2 [Cha]
*Jump + 4* = 4 [Str]
*Knowledge (any) + 0* = 0 [Int]
*Listen + 5* = 4 [base] + 0 [Wis] + 1 [feat]
*Move Silently + 6* = 4 [base] + 2 [Dex]
*Open Lock +8* = 6 [base] + 2 [Dex] 
*Perform (Oratory) +6* = 4 [base] + 2 [Cha]
*Ride + 2* = 2 [Dex]
*Search + 8* = 7 [base] + 0 [Int] + 1 [feat]
*Spot + 5* = 4 [base] + 0 [Wis] + 1 [feat]
*Sense Motive + 0* = 0 [Wis]
*Speak Language 1*
*Spellcraft + 0* = 0 [Int]
*Survival + 0* = 0 [Wis]
*Swim + 4* = 4 [Str]
*Use Rope + 2* = 2 [Dex]
*Tumble + 14* = 12 [base] + 2 [Dex]
*Use Magic Device +11* = 9 [base] + 2 [Cha]
 [/sblock]


[sblock=Maneuvers]
*Readied Maneuvers (4):* Tactical Strike, Iron Heart Surge, White Raven Tactics, Leading the Attack
*Maneuvers Known (6): * Moment of Perfect Mind (DM 1), Leading the Attack (WR1), Punishing Stance (IH 1), Tactical Strike (WR 2), Emerald Razor (DM 2), Iron Heart Surge (IH 3), Tactics of the Wolf (WR 3), White Raven Tactics (WR 3)
*Default Stance:* Tactics of the Wolf
*Maneuver Trades:* Trade Stone Bones for Iron Heart Surge at Warblade 4 (IL 5).
 [/sblock]


[sblock=Level Advancement]1: Rogue 1

HP: 6+3

Disable Device +4, Hide +4, Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Open Lock +4, Perform (oratory) +2, Search +4, Spot +4, Tumble +3, Use Magic Device +3

Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding

*Feats:* Dragontouched, Draconic Heritage: Battle (human bonus), skill feat (bonus)


2: Warblade 1

HP: 12+3

Balance +2, Concentration +2, Tumble +1

Battle Clarity (Reflex saves), weapon aptitude, maneuvers


3: Bard 1

HP: 6+3

Balance +2, Concentration +2, Perform (oratory) +2, Use Magic Device +1

Bardic music, Bardic knowledge, Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1

*Feats:* Song of the White Raven


4: Warblade 2

HP: 12+3

Balance +1, Concentration +2, Tumble +2

Uncanny Dodge


5: Warblade 3

HP: 12+3

Concentration +2, Diplomacy +1, Tumble +2, 

Battle Ardor (critical confirmation)


6: Rogue 2

HP: 6+3

Disable Device +4, Search +3, Open Lock +2

Evasion

*Feats:* Dragonfire Inspiration


7: Warblade 4


HP: 12+3

Concentration +2, Diplomacy +1, Tumble +2,

8: Bard 2


HP: 6+3

Concentration +1, Speak Language 1 (Draconic), Use Magic Device +5

9: Warblade 5

HP: 12+3

Concentration +1, Diplomacy +1, Tumble +1,

*Feats:* Improved Initiative (bonus), Song of the Heart (9th)

[/sblock]

[sblock=Human] Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Human base land speed is 30 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Automatic Language: Common. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human takes an experience point penalty, his or her highest-level class does not count.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Equipment]
Weapons
+1 Adamantine Greatsword (5050 GP, 8 lbs)
+1 Composite (+5 STR) Shortbow (2750 GP, 2lbs)
40 arrows (2 gp, 6 lbs)

Armor/Clothing
+1 Mithral Breastplate (5200 GP, 15 lbs)

Various items (rings, wondrous)
Ring of Sustenance (2500 GP)
Gauntlets of Ogre Power (4000 GP, 4 lbs)
Amulet of Health +2 (4000 GP)

Containers
Handy Haversack (2000 GP, 5 lbs)

Wand of Darkvision (10 charges, 900 GP)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25 charges, 375 GP)

*Bedroll (1 sp)
Blanket, winter (5 sp)
Crowbar (2 gp)
Grappling Hook (1 gp)
Mirror, small steel (10 gp)
2 Silk rope (50ft) (20 gp)
Sledge (1 gp)
Shovel (2 gp)
Whetstone (2 cp)

3 flasks of acid (30 gp)
5 tindertwigs (5 gp)

Masterwork Thieves’ Tools 1 lb. 100 gp*
_____
Total: 26,936 gp, 6 sp, and 2 cp. 40 lb (Bolded items are in the Handy Haversack, negating weight)


*GP on person: 4 pp, 21 gp, 3 sp, 8 cp (total 61 gp, 3 sp)* (in Handy Haversack pocket)

Starting gold 27,000
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Rufus grew up in an orphanage in the city of Randill, a fairly large city nestled between well-settled hills. He was found abandoned on the steps of one of the several churches and taken by a priest to the orphanage. The place was run by a group of middle-aged women who had long since passed into spinsterhood and they took to trying raising the baby like the other children who had found a way into their care.

He grew up strong and hardy, clever when he needed to be, and a fairly friendly manner. But he also was friends with less-savory street kids and learned their ways and tricks fairly well over time. He also always had a great love of stories, particularly those recited in the manner of dark and epic poems. And as he grew from child to boy to young man, he would sometimes take odd jobs using either of his skill-sets and always giving a goodly portion of his earnings to the orphanage he called home and family. But like many story-seekers before him, he eventually heard the call of the open road and reluctantly left his “family”.

Over time, he learned various other skills, particularly those involving unique ways to master one’s weapons. And he’s always on the lookout for the makings of a good story, especially one that paints him in the best light.
 [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------

